# Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..



## Koghaheiner (10. Januar 2010)

muß man die Fische so lange draußen halten nach dem Drill, am besten noch von jedem der Team/Bootscrew in die Kamera gehalten werden. Muß man (z.b. Fish&Fun Eisangeln Schweden, Zielfisch Waller DVD aus der Fisch und Fang) da mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln? Mag ja in den betreffenden Ländern durchaus erlaubt sein, setzt aber ein schlechtes Beispiel da mit Sicherheit einige denken, hey, die fangen damit, ich fang nix mach ich doch auch mal, scheint ja besser zu klappen. 

#d

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Rapfenfan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

In vielen Videos ist der Umgang mit den Fischen nicht vorbildlich. Jeden Monat kommen neue DVDs raus, da ist es anscheinend schwer immer gutes Filmmaterial zu bekommen und dann wird auf sowas zurückgegriffen.
Fische werden einfach zurück ins Wasser gepfeffert, Fische werden im Wasser gepackt und mit einer Wucht aus dem Wasser gerissen, dass ihnen schon fast der Kiemendeckel umklappt, und was weiß ich was ich da schon alles gesehen habe.
Ich freue mich sehr, dass es diese DVDs gibt, aber das ist eine sche** Entwicklung, wenn immer mehr solches Bildmaterial aufkommt.

Dass es dann zu Nachahmungen kommt, wie du beispielsweise mit dem lebenden Köfi schreibst, ist wohl leider anzunehmen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Das es zu Nachahmungen in Bezug auf lebendige Köderfische kommt, ist nicht die Schuld von den Beiträgen, liegt an der Dumm- und Borniertheit der Angler. Jeder Angler weiß das es i. d. R. in Deutschland verboten mit lebendigen Köderfischen zu angeln. Wer sich nicht daran hält, verstößt *wissentlich* dagegen und daran ist nur der Angler schuld. Alles andere sind billige Ausreden.

Was mich viel mehr ank**** sind die Fotosessions die von einigen Zielfischfanatikern veranstaltet werden. Ob das jetzt Karpfen-, Waller-, oder Hecht-/Zander-Angler sind. In der Öffentlichkeit wird über jeden hergezogen der "seinen" Zielfisch auch ansatzweise schief anguckt, aber für ein geiles Fangfoto wird der Fisch erstmal über Nacht gehältert, damit man ihn am Tag drauf 20mins in die Kamera halten kann.


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Bei uns ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten, in vielen anderen Ländern ist er es nicht. Wer ist nun das Maß der Dinnge? Wir, oder die anderen?

Oder anders herum gefragt. Möchtest du dir von Stimmen aus dem Ausland verbieten lassen, Rind- und Schweinefleisch zu verzehren, nur weil es dort als heilig, oder unrein angesehen wird?

Ich mag dieses Bessermenschentum nicht, das laufend meint, anderen die eigene Sicht auf bestimmte Dinge abzusprechen und die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als nach ethischen Standards und Reglementierungen zu suchen. Diese Moralinsäure tötet jeden Geist!


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten, in vielen anderen Ländern ist er es nicht. Wer ist nun das Maß der Dinnge? Wir, oder die anderen?
> 
> Oder anders herum gefragt. Möchtest du dir von Stimmen aus dem Ausland verbieten lassen, Rind- und Schweinefleisch zu verzehren, nur weil es dort als heilig, oder unrein angesehen wird?
> 
> Ich mag dieses Bessermenschentum nicht, das laufend meint, anderen die eigene Sicht auf bestimmte Dinge abzusprechen und die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als nach ethischen Standards und Reglementierungen zu suchen. Diese Moralinsäure tötet jeden Geist!



|good:Wie so oft von dir......... ein Beitrag der alles sagt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Das Angeln mit lebendigem Köderfisch ist auch in Schweden verboten,
somit ist die DVD wirklich bedenklich.


----------



## Novice (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten, in vielen anderen Ländern ist er es nicht. Wer ist nun das Maß der Dinnge? Wir, oder die anderen?
> 
> Oder anders herum gefragt. Möchtest du dir von Stimmen aus dem Ausland verbieten lassen, Rind- und Schweinefleisch zu verzehren, nur weil es dort als heilig, oder unrein angesehen wird?
> 
> Ich mag dieses Bessermenschentum nicht, das laufend meint, anderen die eigene Sicht auf bestimmte Dinge abzusprechen und die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als nach ethischen Standards und Reglementierungen zu suchen. Diese Moralinsäure tötet jeden Geist!


 
Das ist ein sehr bedenklicher Beitrag. Obwohl ich deinem letzten Absatz vollkommen zustimmen kann, ist der erste Teil doch mehr als realitätsfremd und am Thema vorbei. 

Religion mit Tierschutz zu vergleichen... 

Der TE schreibt ganz ganz klar: Vielen ist es bewusst, dass das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch in Deutschland verboten ist. Da es im Ausland erlaubt ist, wird es dort auf einmal wieder eingesetzt. Heisst: Es wird in Deutschland nur nicht gemacht, weil es verboten ist. Der Tierschutzgedanke ist an diesen Menschen vollkommen vorbei gegangen. 

Oder an deinem (geschmacklosen) Beispiel zu bleiben: Ein praktizierender Hindu aus Indien oder ein Moslem aus Saudi Arabien verbringt seinen Urlaub hier und isst hier Schweine- oder Rindfleisch, weil es hier ja normal ist... #d

Gruß
Murat


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Das bedenkliche ist doch, dass wir, wenn die DVD Angeln in Schweden mit lebendigem Köderfisch zeigt, nicht die Gesetze anderer Länder respektieren und einhalten.
Wer ist denn nun Maß aller Dinge?


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

@ Toni:

Was heißt hier wir? Warst du dabei? Ich nicht!

@ Murat:

Entweder ist etwas verboten, oder nicht. Und wenn es nicht verboten ist, dann darf es auch gemacht werden. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass man es auch machen muss!

Wieso können hier so viele nur polarisiert denken? Ist eigenverantwortliches Handeln und Denken so fern für euch?


----------



## Novice (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



			
				Andal;2779853@ Murat:
 
Entweder ist etwas verboten schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht in deinem Posting aber nicht. Da enthälts du dich ja deiner eigenen Meinung ziehst merkwürdige Vergleiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Novice schrieb:


> Der TE schreibt ganz ganz klar: Vielen ist es bewusst, dass das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch in Deutschland verboten ist. Da es im Ausland erlaubt ist, wird es dort auf einmal wieder eingesetzt. Heisst: Es wird in Deutschland nur nicht gemacht, weil es verboten ist. Der *deutsche *Tierschutzgedanke ist an diesen Menschen vollkommen vorbei gegangen.



Ich habe mir erlaubt, Deinen letzten Satz zu spezifizieren. Tierschutz gibt es auch in anderen Ländern. Doch sehen die bezüglich der Fischerei die Sache nüchterner und heben nicht Fische mit Warmblütern auf eine Ebene, nur weil die Natur sie zufällig mit einer Wirbelsäule ausgestattet hat.


----------



## Novice (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Das stimmt natürlich. Wobei das ja nicht nur in Deutschland verboten ist, oder? #h

Aber noch einmal: Es geht ja nicht um das, was Bewohner des Landes X in ihrem Land machen, sondern das, was Leute mit einem deutschem Fischereischein im Ausland machen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Novice schrieb:


> Aber noch einmal: Es geht ja nicht um das, was Bewohner des Landes X in ihrem Land machen, sondern das, was Leute mit einem deutschem Fischereischein im Ausland machen.


Nö. Wenn ich im Urlaub in .. keine Ahnung .. Südhinterusbekistan - wo das Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfischen erlaubt ist - mit solchen Angle, dann steht das in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem deutschen Gesetz. Der deutsche Fischereischein hat im Ausland keine Bedeutung.
Ob das für andere moralisch tragbar ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Fakt ist das es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist und wenn ein Angler es doch macht, verstößt er *wissentlich* dagegen. Und daran trägt kein Beitrag in einer DVD oder eine Berichterstattung in einer Zeitschrift die schuld.


----------



## Rapfenfan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Eigentlich geht das jetzt ein bischen vom eigentlichen Weg ab und es beginnt die unendliche Diskussion über das benutzen des lebendigen Köderfisches.
In erster Linie solls hier wohl um den Umgang mit den gefangen Fischen in diesen Videos gehen. Und der ist ja nicht immer der Beste. Egal was jetzt Gesetze in Deutschland oder anderen Ländern vorgeben, verstößt dies doch gegen den respektvollen Umgang mit Lebewesen. Und darauf wird zumindest bei den meisten deutschen Anglern hoher Wert gelegt, meiner Meinung zumindest.


----------



## Parasol (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> .......................................
> Oder anders herum gefragt. Möchtest du dir von Stimmen aus dem Ausland verbieten lassen, Rind- und Schweinefleisch zu verzehren, nur weil es dort als heilig, oder unrein angesehen wird?
> .................................................



ich möchte das nicht, aber ich finde das Beispiel nicht besonders gut. Wir selbst möchten anderen Kulturen aber den Verzehr von Haifischflossen verbieten (mit Recht) oder die Verarbeitung von Glasaalen zu allen möglichen Endprodukten (mit Recht).

Aber verzichten auf lebenden Köfi sollten wir nicht nur weil es verboten ist, sondern aus ethischen Gründen.


----------



## olafson (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

@rapfenfan
ich denke eher, daß es hier in forum so ist. 
es sind meistens die selben, die so etwas diskutieren. die meisten schreiben halt nichts dazu.
aber da draussen, in der realen welt (auch in deutschland) haben viele eine andere meinung.

mfg


----------



## Novice (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn ich im Urlaub in .. keine Ahnung .. Südhinterusbekistan - wo das Angeln mit lebendigen Köderfischen erlaubt ist - mit solchen Angle, dann steht das in keinem Zusammenhang mit dem deutschen Gesetz. Der deutsche Fischereischein hat im Ausland keine Bedeutung.
> Ob das für andere moralisch tragbar ist oder nicht spielt keine Rolle. Fakt ist das es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt ist und wenn ein Angler es doch macht, verstößt er *wissentlich* dagegen. Und daran trägt kein Beitrag in einer DVD oder eine Berichterstattung in einer Zeitschrift die schuld.


 
Aufgrund der Qualität von Beiträgen wie diesem ziehe ich mich aus diesem Thread zurück. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## olafson (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

@parasol
du kannst doch nicht ernst schweine oder kühe mit haie vergleichen. das eine ist gezüchtet, das andere vom aussterben bedroht #d. das gleiche ist natürlich mit aal.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eure Probleme möcht ich haben...... man man man, es ist echt Winter.....



Dann trink einen Glühwein und lasse die Leute, die wollen, hier reden ...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Novice schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Qualität von Beiträgen wie diesem ziehe ich mich aus diesem Thread zurück.


Qualität? Ich hab meine Meinung gesagt und diese begründet. Wenn Du damit ein Problem hast, dann solltest Du Dich wirklich zurückziehen.
Fakt ist nach wie vor das es nicht um das - zum Teil verlogene und heuchlerische - Moralempfinden, sondern um Fakten geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Legebatterien sind ok in Deutschland.....???? Hör mir blos auf mit Moral in Deutschland....




Martin . . . 

Das ist doch überholt.:m

http://www.bz-berlin.de/aktuell/deu...ier-mehr-aus-legebatterien-article682697.html



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Laserbeak (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Nur als kleiner Denkanstoss:

Vielleicht sollte man das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch nicht nur vom gesetzlichen Standpunkt aus betrachten, sondern vom moralischen.
Klar ist es hier verboten. Aber wenn das nicht so wäre, würden viele aus moralischen Gründen trotzdem darauf verzichten.

Und zur DVD:

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass wenn man ein Produkt auf dem deutschen Markt anbietet, es die entsprechenden Voraussetzungen erfüllen sollte. Und das scheint bei diesem Produkt nicht wirklich der Fall gewesen zu sein.
Zu viel Aufwand denkt ihr ? Stimmt. Aber es würde viel vermeiden helfen.
So, und jetzt wieder auf zum Schnee schaufeln.
Ich schaue später wieder vorbei.

Bis denne.....


----------



## grazy04 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

zum 237464 mal das gleiche Thema.... und nu ?? wem hilfts, was ändert sich?


----------



## Wunstorfer (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Deutscher Angler hin oder her. Viel wichtiger ist die Herkunft der Produktion der DVD. Samstag grad wieder den fast überall beliebten Auwa gesehen, der in Island minutenlan nen Lachs auf Kies zappeln lassen hat(mit Spinner im Maul) nur um dolle Aufnahmen machen zu können... Warum wird der gesamte Fisch (den sie ja eh verzehren müssen)nicht direkt abgeschlagen und getötet? Das wird ewig Wasser auf die Mühlen von Peta und Co giessen. Ich schaue Fish'n Fun nur wegen dem Sonnenwald. Denn da ist der Fisch tot und man lernt wirklich was!#6


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

..ich halte folgende, hier angesprochene Aspekt für interessant

1. wieso zeigt eine DVD einer deutschen Angelzeitung das Angeln mit leb. Köfi in einem Land (Schweden), indem es (eben Schweden) aber verboten ist?

2. Ob man in Deutschland nur wegen der Gesetze oder wegen seiner Einstellung nicht mit leb. Köfi angelt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Martin, wenn es dich nicht interessiert, dann halte dich doch mal ganz einfrach raus hier!

Kommt mir vor wie wenn im Kino gewisse Leute immer in einen Film rennen, die ganze Zeit zuschauen und schreien, der Film ist **** und man sollte ihn anhalten.


----------



## Gohann (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind über alles und jeden herzuziehen. Ich durfte  noch 12 Jahre meines Anglerlebens mit lebendem Köfi angeln. Da hat niemand einen Gedanken darüber verschwendet ob das OK ist oder nicht! Mich würde es wohl mal interessieren, wieviel von den Leuten, die heute auf die Barrikaden gehen, mit lebenden Köfis angeln würden, wenn das Verbot im neuen Jahr aufgehoben wäre!

Gruß Gohann#c


----------



## Knispel (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

* .... ich würde weiterhin wie früher mit "Zappler" angeln! ....*


*Martin, ich auch ....*


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

ganz einfach Martin#h ...

zu 1. Nein, diese Frage ist interessant auch so zu diskutieren, weil es doch auch öffentl. bekannt sein soll ...
Meinungsbildung findet zunehmend nicht mehr redaktionell gesteuert statt, zumindest nicht für den aufgeklärten Teil der Bevölkerung ...

zu 2. ich angle nicht mit leb. Köfi und habe auch nicht damit in Ländern, in denen es noch erlaubt war/ist

.. ist aber nur meine persönliche Einstellung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> bleib doch mal locker:q:q



Das war ja mein Ratschlag an dich! Einsicht  ist immer gut #6

Bleib locker und rede mit, oder gehe raus hier und lasse die anderen reden ...

gut, dass du es nun umsetzt #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Also angelt man wegen des Gesetzes nur mit totem ...
das glaube ich mehrheitlich auch ...

und nun ... wieso angelt man bei Fisch und Fang in Schweden trotz Verbot mit lebendigem?


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Respekt Toni, Du bist wirklich der erste Angler, den ich kenne, der früher aus moralischen Gründen nicht mit lebenden Köfi geangelt hat..... Jeder Angler, den ich persönlich kenne und der die Zeit vor dem Verbot kannte, würde weiterhin mit Zappler angeln wenn es erlaubt wäre!



Bin an sich nie in die Verlegenheit gekommen ...fiel und fällt mir als leidenschaftl. Spinnfischer nicht schwer


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...vielleicht weil man nicht richtig informiert war???



Das mag sein und ich habe die starke Vermutung, dass von den Postern hier einige dies nicht wissen/wußten;
deswegen ist ja diese Diskussion doch ganz informativ und wichtig


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ..ich halte folgende, hier angesprochene Aspekt für interessant
> 
> 1. wieso zeigt eine DVD einer deutschen Angelzeitung das Angeln mit leb. Köfi in einem Land (Schweden), indem es (eben Schweden) aber verboten ist?
> 
> 2. Ob man in Deutschland nur wegen der Gesetze oder wegen seiner Einstellung nicht mit leb. Köfi angelt.



Hallo Toni,
zu 1:
Der angesprochene Beitrag "Eisangeln in Schweden" wurde im TV (Dmax) ausgestrahlt und meines Wissens nach nicht auf einer DVD einer Zeitschrift. 

Die entsprechende Regelung zum lebenden Köderfisch in Schweden ist soweit mir bekannt ist, relativ neu (irgendwann 2006 glaub ich)...  Es könnte sein - dass das Video zuvor produziert wurde - und es zu dieser Zeit noch erlaubt war.
Glaube ich persönlich zwar eher nicht - wäre aber evtl. möglich!
Evtl. würde eine Anfrage bei der Produktionsfirma bzw. der Redaktion Klarheit schaffen. 

zu 2.
Das kann und muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Hat schonmal jemand gefragt wann der betreffende Bericht über das Eisangeln in Schweden entstanden ist? 
Meist sind die Beiträge auf so DVD'S nicht ganz Taufrisch und eventuell stammt dieser noch aus der Zeit, vor 2006, als das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch in Schweden noch erlaubt war. 

Hat denn außer dem TE einer den betreffenden Beitrag auf der DVD gesehen? 
Eventuell war da ja vermerkt das es mittlerweile auch in Schweden Verboten ist mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln.

Aber selbst wenn dem nicht so war/ist hätte ich damit keine Problem. Ich halte es so das ich mich an die gesetzlichen Regelungen halte die in dem entsprechenden Land herrschen. Wenn der lebende Köfi erlaubt ist benutze ich ihn auch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Franz 

2006 war es, stimmt 

...

klar muss jeder das mit sich ausmachen, ... interessant bleibt es trotzdem zu wissen, denn es bleibt die alte Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit, der Einsicht, der Verinnerlichung, der Gewohnheit ...


Bsp.: Als die Gurtpflicht in Deutschland eingeführt wurde, war das Geschrei groß, auch und besonders beim ADAC .. nun aber ist er der größte Beführworter dieses Sicherheitsschutzes und ermahnt auch immer schön regelmäßig, den Gurt nicht nur wegen der Strafe anzulegen;

Zweites Beispiel: Helmpflicht beim Motorrad ...

drittes Beispiel: Helmtragen beim Skifahren ...


----------



## chivas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten, in vielen anderen Ländern ist er es nicht. Wer ist nun das Maß der Dinnge? Wir, oder die anderen?


 
   das sind immer die anderen - zumindest, wenn sie´s "besser" haben als wir. #q

   es soll sogar gegenden geben, da ist kannibalismus "erlaubt" - das wäre doch was für dich, oder?




Rapfenfan schrieb:


> In erster Linie solls hier wohl um den Umgang mit den gefangen Fischen in diesen Videos gehen. Und der ist ja nicht immer der Beste. Egal was jetzt Gesetze in Deutschland oder anderen Ländern vorgeben, verstößt dies doch gegen den respektvollen Umgang mit Lebewesen. Und darauf wird zumindest bei den meisten deutschen Anglern hoher Wert gelegt, meiner Meinung zumindest.


 
  mit deinen ersten sätzen hast du völlig recht. dein letzter ergibt aber wenig sinn, wenn du hier im thread nicht nur schreibst sondern auch liest^^




Parasol schrieb:


> Aber verzichten auf lebenden Köfi sollten wir nicht nur weil es verboten ist, sondern aus ethischen Gründen.


 
 dankesehr 




Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Respekt Toni, Du bist wirklich der erste Angler, den ich kenne, der früher aus moralischen Gründen nicht mit lebenden Köfi geangelt hat..... Jeder Angler, den ich persönlich kenne und der die Zeit vor dem Verbot kannte, würde weiterhin mit Zappler angeln wenn es erlaubt wäre!



dann "kennst" du jetzt schon 2.




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Als die Gurtpflicht in Deutschland eingeführt wurde, war das Geschrei groß, auch und besonders beim ADAC .. nun aber ist er der größte Beführworter dieses Sicherheitsschutzes und ermahnt auch immer schön regelmäßig, den Gurt nicht nur wegen der Strafe anzulegen



sorry, sehr unglückliches beispiel - zumindest, wenn dein bester freund nen unfall nur deswegen überlebt hat, weil er eben KEINEN gurt angelegt hatte. mit gurt hätte er das mit absoluter sicherheit nicht.



in einer kommerziellen gesellschaft gilt: solange irgendjemand dafür bezahlt, spielt es keine rolle... ganz gleich ob es tierquälerei ist oder es sich um kinderpornos handelt.

hab vorhin was im tv gesehen - exotisches essen in den usa war das glaub ich. da wurden lebende taranteln mit nem bunsenbrenner enthaart und lebende kakerlaken auf nen stock gespießt. solange es einer bezahlt... die menschheit ist verkommen. das ist fakt. aber man muß nicht jeden fakt akzeptieren!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Aber selbstverständlich würde ich den lebenden Köfi einsetzen, wenn es erlaubt wäre. Genauso selbstverständlich wie ich Grundeln, die ich nicht als ( toten ) Köderfisch brauche möglichst schnell und schonend zurücksetze. 
Ist mir so ganz nebenbei aufgefallen, dass Moral und Mitgefühl bei manchem stark an der Mitleidsschiene festgemacht sind. Grundeln sind unbeliebt, ja verhasst, also kann man sie auf die Steine kloppen oder einfach lebend ins Gebüsch werfen. Der lebende Ukelei am Haken aber geht gar nicht.
Weiter habe ich auch schon vor über 25 Jahren Angler gekannt die den Einsatz des lebenden Köfis ablehnten. Ja und, muss man doch ganz einfach respektieren. 

Zum Thema DVD´s und Angelfilme. 

Es sollte viel mehr Bildmaterial von unbelastetem Angeln gezeigt werden !!

Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Menschend das Tierschutzgesetz rezitieren, während in der Bude verhaltensgestörte Hunde und Katzen rumkrauchen oder seelisch kaputte Papageien sich selbst die Federn rausreißen. 
Alternativ kann man sich statt Angel DVD´s auch Serien wie " Unser Charlie " oder andere mit Tierhauptdarstellern ansehen. Ist zwar noch viel größere Tierquälerei, aber wenigstens niedlich und gesellschaftlich voll ok.


----------



## Tino (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte... die Doppelmoral ist hier sehr weit verbreitet....



Mehr habe ich auf 4 Seiten auch nicht gelesen.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



> denn es bleibt die alte Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit, der Einsicht, der Verinnerlichung, der Gewohnheit


Die bleibt, da hast du Recht. Und interessant ist sie auch, sehr sogar!

Ich bin allerdings der Ansicht, dass man das im Vergleich zu den von dir angeführten Beispielen leider nicht auf faktischer Ebene erörtern kann.

Die Fragestellung ist, wenn man denn konsequent ist, so komplex, bietet soviele Betrachtungsweisen und gleichzeitig soviele Irrwege, dass man sich schwer tun wird zu einem klaren Ergebnis zu kommen.


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Servus. Leute was ist den da schon wieder los ? Regt euch nicht auf wegen der lebenden Köfis war früher ganz normal und fast überall erlaubt bei uns. Ich kenne fast keinen Angler der früher nicht mit Köfi geangelt hat. Ich möchte wissen wer von den selbsternanten Moralaposteln hier im Board fragt obs ne Glückliche Sau war die er in die Pfanne haut oder ob der Fisch den er im Laden kauft auch richtig mit Betäubung und Herzstich erledigt wurde. Ich habs schon einmal gesagt wer so zart beseitet ist der soll mit dem Angeln aufhören weil dem Fisch machts sicher keinen Spass wen er 20 mal gefangen und wieder freigelassen wird damit er noch 20mal gefangen werden kann. 
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Menschend das Tierschutzgesetz rezitieren, während in der Bude verhaltensgestörte Hunde und Katzen rumkrauchen oder seelisch kaputte Papageien sich selbst die Federn rausreißen.


Soweit muss man nichtmal abschweifen. Das beste Beispiel sind die "Zielfischboards", wo der Zielfisch die heilige Kuh ist und der Rest nur nebenbei rumschwimmt. Wallerforen sind da das beste Beispiel. Da wird man fast gesteinigt wenn man bei der Landung keine Abhakmatte oder ähnliches verwendet oder einen Waller abschlägt, aber im Thread darauf wird drüber diskutiert ob an einer lebenden Brasse zwei  oder drei Drillinge besser sind.
Am besten sind aber dann die Leute, die einen Waller über Nacht anleinen, damit "sie ihn beobachten können während er sich von dem harten Drill erholt", sie aber kein einziges Mal nachgucken, sondern 20m daneben im Zelt liegen und pennen.
Ich hab damals auch mit lebendigen Köderfischen geangelt und würde es heute wieder tun wenn ich ansitzfischen würde und es erlaubt wäre.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Man muß ja ein bißchen vorsichtig sein mit so einem Begriff wie Moral. Wenn man in Deutschland gegen das Leköfiverbot verstößt, dann ist das eher eine Rechtsfrage als eine Moralfrage. Wer im Ausland Filme produziert und bei der Produktion gegen geltendes Recht verstößt, der ist schlicht ein A****loch, denn dann heißt es wieder, "typisch die Deutschen."

Erst wenn man sich aussuchen kann ob man den Fisch lebend oder tot an den Haken hängt wird das eine moralische - eine Gewissensfrage, die natürlich auch berücksichtigen könnte, dass der Gesetzgeber da eine rcht willkürliche Grenze gezogen hat, indem er den Begriff Wirbeltier verwendet.

Zurück zum Thema, ich finde die Frage ob der Fisch lebend oder tot ist eigentlich relativ nebensächlich, das eigentliche Problem wäre doch, wenn deutsche Angler wegen eines Films gegen schwedisches Recht verstoßen hätten. Wenn man irgendwo zu Besuch ist, dann sollte man sich an die Regeln des Gastgebers halten. Das hat was mit Moral zu tun.


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Leute was ist den da schon wieder los ?



Nix. Nur die übliche mittwinterliche Angelmangeldepression.:m

Wenn schon am Wasser nix geht, dann muss man als Bessermensch sich wenigstens an Kinkerlitzchen hochziehen.

Und ja, wenn dieses Verbot fiele, würde ich sofort mit dem lebenden Köderfisch losziehen. Denn auf große Barsche gibt es keinen besseren Köder und große Barsche habe ich zum fressen gerne!


----------



## chivas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte... die Doppelmoral ist hier sehr weit verbreitet....



ist aber sicher auch ganz gut so.

für manche ist der vorwurf der doppelmoral anderen gegenüber eine der wenigen möglichkeiten, ihr eigenes verhalten (besonders sich selbst gegenüber) zu rechtfertigen.




sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn man irgendwo zu Besuch ist, dann sollte man sich an die Regeln des Gastgebers halten. Das hat was mit Moral zu tun.



nunja. ich finde, wenn man sich ohne berücksichtigung eigener moralvorstellungen nur so verhält, weil es "eben vorgeschrieben" ist, dann ist das schlicht unehrlich, nicht authentisch.

manch einer verstößt ganz bewußt gegen bestimmte verbote oder gebote - das mag manchmal verwerflich sein, manchmal auch bestraft oder gerügt werden, aber es ist wenigstens ehrlich und authentisch.

wer der überzeugung ist, fische müssen einfach so behandelt werden, wie es im eingangspost beschrieben wurde, dem gehört vielleicht auch einfach mal nen drilling in die wirbelsäule gepiekt, aber er handelt wenigstens nicht nur entsprechend den erwartungen der anderen.

ich würde mal gern einen der hier rumbröselnden doppelmoralischen doppelmoralgegner (zum beispiel jene, die zum aalschutz fordern, freiwillig auf jede entnahme zu verzichten. zum welsangeln soll doch aber bitte auch ein lebender alls als köfi erlaubt sein...) in ihrem nächsten orient-urlaub beobachten - da gibts dann kein schweineschnitzel und frau und tochter sind natürlich verhüllt? und auch die ilsamischen gebete werden vorher auswendig gelernt.
in aller regel sind eben das aber leider die gleichen schreihälse, die auch überall anders in badelatschen und weißen tennissocken das recht beanspruchen, bier und schnitzel am besten von einer oben-ohne-bedienung serviert zu bekommen.
manche würden aber auch grundsätzlich alles dann tun, wenn es nicht verboten wäre (geltende normen werden natürlich von doppelmoralisten festegelegt - das ist mal ganz klar).

aber reibt euch einfach die nase an den anderen - das machts einfacher, eigene "moralvorstellungen" zu verteidigen. da gibt es wenigstens für jede noch so verquere ansicht schon irgendwo auch noch einen verfechter - man muß nur lang genug suchen.


----------



## Skipper47 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Ich kenne viele Angler die früher mit den Köfis ganz wüste umgegangen sind (Köfi aufnähen z.B.) auch solche, die zu dieser Zeit wo es noch erlaubt war, als Kontrolleure unterwegs waren. Wie das Gesetz geändert wurde waren es
die grössten Befürworter des Verbotes mit lebendem Köfi zu angeln und haben jeden angeschissen der dagegen verstossen hat. Ich vergleiche diese Leute mit miletanten Nichtrauchern. #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



chivas schrieb:


> wer der überzeugung ist, fische müssen einfach so behandelt werden, wie es im eingangspost beschrieben wurde, dem gehört vielleicht auch einfach mal nen drilling in die wirbelsäule gepiekt, aber er handelt wenigstens nicht nur entsprechend den erwartungen der anderen.




Nur des Sinnes wegen zitiert, nicht als persönlicher Angriff gewertet.


Das ist, so glaube ich, eines der Hauptprobleme unserer Zeit.

Das vermenschlichen von Tieren und das übertragen von eigenen Gefühlen auf eine Kreatur.
Dabei wissen wir allerdings auch noch fein zu unterscheiden. Man will ja vor lauter Tierliebe doch nicht verzichten. 

Was uns lieb und teuer ist, was niedlich ist und/oder dessen Schreie wir hören, dem gebührt unser Mitleid. Das treibt so irre Blüten, dass Tiere zu Tode geliebt ( der überfette Mops ), zu heiligen Wesen erklärt  ( nicht die Kuh in Indien, sondern der kapitale Fisch im Vereinsgewässer ) oder andersdenkende verfehmt werden.  

Was wohlschmeckend oder lebensnotwendig ist, wird ignoriert und soll möglichst anonym getötet werden. Kaum einer will wirklich für das Ei eines glücklichen Huhns 2 € bezahlen, und auch nicht 30 € für ein Kilo Suhlenschwein. Aber man kann sich prima über die Zustände aufregen weil die " Gefahr " dass sich was grundlegend ändert eh gegen null tendiert.

Was uns lästig ist oder gar Schaden anrichtet wird zertreten, plattgeschlagen, weggespritzt, hat sein Recht auf Leben alleine durch sein unliebsames Vorhandensein verwirkt. 


Ach so, die Ehrlichkeit hatte ich vergessen.

Ehrlich ist, wer den lebenden Köderfisch ablehnt und keinen einzigen Fisch mehr fängt, als er selbst verwerten kann. 

Es gibt solch ehrliche Angler. Und vor denen habe ich großen Respekt und keinerlei Argumente gegen Ihre Handlungsweise.


----------



## daci7 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur des Sinnes wegen zitiert, nicht als persönlicher Angriff gewertet.
> 
> 
> Das ist, so glaube ich, eines der Hauptprobleme unserer Zeit.
> ...



|good:
die diskussion hatten wir schonmal auf nem schönem niveau...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=159827
einfach mal durchlesen, es wurde alles gesagt was es zu sagen gibt 

achja, mir ist letztens auch was sauer aufgestoßen bei nem angelvideo:
angebissen mit cyril chauquet, irgendwo in afrika (hab ich grad vergessen).
ich bin eigentlich absoluter fan von cyril, aber er saß im boot mit 2 afrikanern die ihn mit zum fischen rausgenommen haben. er hat nen jack gefangen und hat dann etwas in der art "leider kann ich den fisch nicht freilassen und muss ihn meinen mitangelern geben, da sie so arm sind." gesagt. und hat dabei nen gesicht gemacht als ob die welt untergehen würde... als ob das nicht selbstverständlich wäre und mit abstand der beste grund einen fisch zu töten. 
aber fisch essen tut er gern 

oh und rozenmeijer oder wie er heißt beim vertikalangeln fand ich hart, aber den mag ich eh nich so gern... absolutes c&r verfechten und aufm echo sieht man das über 30 metern gefischt wird...

bis denn, denn


----------



## pfuitoifel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Liebe Leute,
der TE sagte doch mit keinem Wort,daß das Wallerangeln mit lebendem Köderfisch auch in Schweden war,er machte dazu keinerlei Ortsangabe.Nochmal lesen!!!
Des Weiteren kann jeder über den lebenden Köfi denken wie er will,schließlich leben wir in einer Gesellschaft,in der die Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit einen ganz hohen Stellenwert besitzt.Und dieses Gut erachte ich als ungleich höher,als die "Gefahren",jemand könnte sich durch Medienkonsum zu einem illegalen Verhalten hinreißen lassen.
Denn: _*Eine Gesellschaft,die ihre Freiheit zugunsten der Sicherheit opfert,hat beides nicht verdient!!!*_
Und ja,ich würde auch ohne schlechtes Gewissen mit lebendem Köfi angeln,genauso,wie ich auch Mausefallen verwende,in denen den Tieren das Rückgrat gebrochen wird.Einzig,ich halte mich (meistens) an die geltenden Gesetze.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sollte viel mehr Bildmaterial von unbelastetem Angeln gezeigt werden !!




Interessante Aussage!
Was ist denn für dich "unbelastet".
Das läßt ja nun sehr viel Spielraum offen ...

zu viel ...



Noch was zu dem Begriff "Doppelmoral".

Man sollte vll. mal diskutieren, ob man differenzieren müßte zwischen persönlichem Handeln, also dem, was man kraft seiner Person für seine eigenes Handeln entscheiden kann, 
und dem Handeln, das gesellschaftlich kulturell vorgegeben ist.

Ich habe hier im Board sehr oft Doppelmoral angeprangert, wenn jemand das kulturelle Verständnis und gesellschftl. gegebene Verhältnis zu Tieren z.B. in China negativ ansprach.
Da darf ich mein eigenes Handeln, das ich für mich persönlich frei und freiwillig entschieden habe, zwar vergleichen, aber nicht als moralischen Maßstab zur Verurteilung nehmen.


Doppelmoral wird leider zu oft nur als Totschlagargument gebraucht,

anders Denkende und Handelnde, Verhalten vergleichende Personen undiffernziert und pauschal leichtfertig als Moralposteln tituliert.


----------



## pk0312 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Mal eine Frage an die , die hier mit scheinheiliger Stimme den lebenden Köfi als Moralische Todsünde hinstellen:

Wie haltet Ihr es denn mit Würmern und Maden beim Angeln ? Dies sind schließlich auch Lebewesen dieses Planeten und wer A sagt muss auch B sagen.

Heißt also , auch diese Tiere müssten vor dem Anködern getötet werden oder haben es diese Tiere in Euren Augen nicht verdient wie lebewesen behandelt zu werden. Oder sind es weil sie keine Wirbelsäule haben niedere Geschöpfe bei denen es egal ist ob sie einen langen Qualvollen Tod sterben weil sie einfach ersaufen.


----------



## rheinjaeger (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> muß man die Fische so lange draußen halten nach dem Drill, am besten noch von jedem der Team/Bootscrew in die Kamera gehalten werden. Muß man (z.b. Fish&Fun Eisangeln Schweden, Zielfisch Waller DVD aus der Fisch und Fang) da mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln? Mag ja in den betreffenden Ländern durchaus erlaubt sein, setzt aber ein schlechtes Beispiel da mit Sicherheit einige denken, hey, die fangen damit, ich fang nix mach ich doch auch mal, scheint ja besser zu klappen.
> 
> #d
> 
> ...


 
Wenn die Filme nach deine Wünschen aussehen würden dann gäbe es keine Filme mehr, da sie unrentabel wären. Es ist einfach zu teuer solche Filme speziell für den deutschen Markt zu machen. Das lohnt sich nur wenn man sie in mehreren Ländern verkaufen kann. Am besten weltweit. Und der Weltmarkt verlangt ideologiefreie Filme. 
Wenn eine deutsche Produnktionsfirma einen speziell "deutschen" Anglerfilm herstellen würde wo auch noch extra auf deutsches Tierschutzgebahren hingeswiesen würde, dann würde der Film im Ausland ausgelacht werden. Genauso wie deutsche Angler ausgelacht werden wenn sie im Ausland vom deutschen Anglerrecht erzählen. Das wird dann bestenfalls als Religion betrachtet. Falls man auf die Idee kommt per Film oder persönlich im Ausland jemand von deutschen Tierschutzansichten zu überzeugen heisst es dann schnell : "Scheiss Na..is, wollen uns wieder ihre Kultur aufzwingen"


----------



## Koghaheiner (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Ok, hätte ich mir denken können das der Thread Wellen schlägt.

Mir gehts vornehmlich um die Vorbildfunktion von solchen Angelvideos. Ich sage nichts gegen tolle Ziele, schöne Drills, neue Angelmethode, exotische Fische etc.etc. mich stört einfach nur das exessive Rumzeigen der Fische, entweder abschlagen oder releasen, nicht noch erst mal alle in den Arm nehmen, nochmal allen danken und sich gratulieren lassen, dann den Fisch abhaken, hochhalten, schlaue Sprüche ablassen, der nächste nimmt den Fisch hoch, schlauen Spruch aufsagen, der Fänger nochmal, Küsschen geben, schlauer Spruch und dann wieder ins Wasser.

Das Zeigen von Angelmethoden finde ich gut, keine Frage (hier, Zielfisch Waller, der Italien/Po Teil) gut gemacht, gut erklärt, dann aber Köderfisch bereits vormontiert aus dem Köderfischeimer gezogen, Fisch bewegt sich am Haken, den über Board, man sieht wie der Fisch samt Tauchpose mit Schwanzbewegungen abtaucht. Im Video (ich habs auf einer DVD gesehen, Eisfischen in Schweden aus Fish`n`Fun) wird der Köder hochgeholt, Barsch von etwa 10 cm, Fisch zappelt im Eisloch am Haken und taucht wieder ab, die nächste Einstellung ist dann der Drill des Hechtes. Wenn es erlaubt ist, ok, trotzdem noch mal mein Einwand, muß man das zeigen? 

Der Einwand das alle Welt über die deutsche Doppelmoral lacht ist flach. Letztendlich baut das Zeigen solcher Geschichten doch nur Ressentiments auf, grade bei Leuten die nicht angeln oder jagen oder Schlachter sind. Abgesehen davon baut sowas bei vielen Anglern die Ansicht auf das große Fische nur so und nicht anders gefangen werden. Übrigens bin ich fast sicher das die gleichen Jungs ihre erfolgreiche Angelmethoden auch hier in D praktizieren. Ist ja auch klar, wenn ich weiß was funktioniert, warum sollte ich abweichen. Im gleichen Video ist übrigen auch, wo jemand schon das Beispiel mit dem anbinden des Welz gebracht hat, zu sehen das ein Fisch bei Dunkelheit gefangen wird und erst bei Tageslicht released wird, hmm...

Zu der Sendung mit Cyril Chauquet, die hab ich auch gesehen. Da hab ich auch ein bißchen ratlos da gestanden, die beiden aus der Bootscrew sahen total fassungslos aus als er den Fisch den er gefangen hat wieder frei gelassen hat bevor er den andern den beiden übergeben hat. Grade da hätte er den Fisch wirklich sinnvoll verwerten können...

Naja,

nix für ungut, aber wenn ich mir manche Statements hier durchlese gewinne ich den Eindruck das einige auch nur vom Dynamitfischen abgehalten werden weil es in D eine Straftat ist...

Kogha


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Interessante Aussage!
> Was ist denn für dich "unbelastet".
> Das läßt ja nun sehr viel Spielraum offen ...
> 
> ...



Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, Tierschutz und seine Entwicklung sind gut, richtig und notwendig. Leider aber auch manchmal unreflektiert und überzogen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Das Zeigen von Angelmethoden finde ich gut, keine Frage (hier, Zielfisch Waller, der Italien/Po Teil) gut gemacht, gut erklärt, dann aber Köderfisch bereits vormontiert aus dem Köderfischeimer gezogen, Fisch bewegt sich am Haken, den über Board, man sieht wie der Fisch samt Tauchpose mit Schwanzbewegungen abtaucht [..]
> Wenn es erlaubt ist, ok, trotzdem noch mal mein Einwand, muß man das zeigen?


Wieso nicht? Ich mein.. was spricht dagegen wenn man zeigt wie ein Köderfisch lebend angeködert wird? Ich red jetzt vom "normalen" anködern und nicht lebend auf eine Ködernadel aufgezogen, angenäht, ..
Wenn ich irgendwo gezielt auf Waller ansitze, dann hänge ich auch einen lebendigen KöFi dran sofern es erlaubt ist (nicht aus moralischen Gründen nicht, sondern weil ich keine Lust habe mich ständig umzusehen ob nicht doch wer kommt der mich kontrolliert). Das es in Deutschland verboten ist bedeutet nicht das wir das Maß aller Dinge sind. Das ist vergleichbar als würden sich Inder (bzw. Hindus) beschweren  das woanders Kühe geschlachtet und/oder geschächtet werden. Also das werden einige Hindus sicher machen, aber soll sich der Rest an die Moralvorstellungen einer Gruppe anpassen?



> Der Einwand das alle Welt über die deutsche Doppelmoral lacht ist flach. Letztendlich baut das Zeigen solcher Geschichten doch nur Ressentiments auf, grade bei Leuten die nicht angeln oder jagen oder Schlachter sind.


Das kann man ohne grössere Umschweife in alle _Branchen_ übertragen. Ich z. B. habe von Forstwirtschaft keinen blassen Schimmer und ich verstehe nicht wieso Bäume im Wald abgeholzt werden, nur weil diese verfault sind. Wieso läßt man sie nicht einfach verrotten? Oder wieso werden Graugänse so vehement bejagt und wieso steht der Maulwurf unter Naturschutz und die Wühlmaus nicht?
Die Beispiele stehen zwar in keinem Zusammenhang zum Thema, aber es gibt immer Menschen die eine andere Einstellung zu einem Thema haben. Irgendwo muss man eine Grenze ziehen.



> Abgesehen davon baut sowas bei vielen Anglern die Ansicht auf das große Fische nur so und nicht anders gefangen werden. Übrigens bin ich fast sicher das die gleichen Jungs ihre erfolgreiche Angelmethoden auch hier in D praktizieren. Ist ja auch klar, wenn ich weiß was funktioniert, warum sollte ich abweichen.


Das kann durchaus sein (ohne es genau zu wissen). Und weiter? Wenn jemand sowas in Deutschland macht, verstösst er wissentlich gegen ein Gesetz. Die einzige Person die daran Schuld hat, ist derjenige selbst.



> Im gleichen Video ist übrigen auch, wo jemand schon das Beispiel mit dem anbinden des Welz gebracht hat, zu sehen das ein Fisch bei Dunkelheit gefangen wird und erst bei Tageslicht released wird, hmm...


Logisch. Damit sich die profilierungssüchtigen Vollpfeifen im Tageslicht damit ablichten lassen können. Finde ich persönlich genauso zum Kotzen wie die Fotosessions von Karpfenanglern die einen Karpfen 10mins rumreichen damit sie ja ein gutes Fangfoto haben.
Ist das gleiche wie ständig darauf hingewiesen wird das der Aal bedroht ist oder man ihn auf gar keinen Fall als Köderfisch verwenden darf und dann diejenigen Tags drauf fragen was man am besten zum Räuchern von Aalen nimmt weil man mal ein anderes Rezept ausprobieren will.


----------



## bobbl (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> nix für ungut, aber wenn ich mir manche Statements hier durchlese gewinne ich den Eindruck das einige auch nur vom Dynamitfischen abgehalten werden weil es in D eine Straftat ist...
> 
> Kogha




Kommt mir langsam auch so vor.
Und sobald man etwas ablehnt, was anderen natürlich erscheint, wird man als scheinheilig und wasweißich bezeichnet...:v


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Der Einwand das alle Welt über die deutsche Doppelmoral lacht ist flach. Letztendlich baut das Zeigen solcher Geschichten doch nur Ressentiments auf, grade bei Leuten die nicht angeln oder jagen oder Schlachter sind.
> 
> Ja, das stimmt. Die gleichen Ressentiments, die ein Film über einen Deutschen Schlachthof aufbauen würde. Oder im Nachmittagsprogramm eine Doku über Hausschlachtung.
> Besser ist es, nur die fertig abgepackten Nahrungsmittel zu zeigen. Ist nicht so eklig.
> ...



Erkennst Du den Unterschied zwischen einem lebenden Köderfisch und der Vernichtung eines ganzen Biotops ? Oder ist eine Ohrfeige gleichzusetzen mit dem Abwurf einer Atombombe ? |rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Erkennst Du den Unterschied zwischen einem lebenden Köderfisch und der Vernichtung eines ganzen Biotops ? Oder ist eine Ohrfeige gleichzusetzen mit dem Abwurf einer Atombombe ? |rolleyes


Kommt drauf an ob die Ohrfeige als schwere Körperverletzung oder versuchten Totschlag ausgelegt wird. Das Verursachen einer nuklearen Explosion wird nämlich nur mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft (http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/328.html).

T'schuldigung, aber das *konnt* ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## rheinjaeger (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Ok, hätte ich mir denken können das der Thread Wellen schlägt.
> 
> Mir gehts vornehmlich um die Vorbildfunktion von solchen Angelvideos. Ich sage nichts gegen tolle Ziele, schöne Drills, neue Angelmethode, exotische Fische etc.etc. mich stört einfach nur das exessive Rumzeigen der Fische, entweder abschlagen oder releasen, nicht noch erst mal alle in den Arm nehmen, nochmal allen danken und sich gratulieren lassen, dann den Fisch abhaken, hochhalten, schlaue Sprüche ablassen, der nächste nimmt den Fisch hoch, schlauen Spruch aufsagen, der Fänger nochmal, Küsschen geben, schlauer Spruch und dann wieder ins Wasser.


 

Und da genau liegt der springende Punkt, in jedem Land gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten was vorbildlich ist und was nicht. Und da die deutschen Tierschutzansichten international sehr exotisch sind ist ein speziell deutscher Film unrentabel.
Sieh es mal aus einer anderen Perspektive. Ein speziell israelischer Anglerfilm wäre ebenso unrentabel. Beim einholen des Fisches würde dann ein Rabbiner und ein Religionsgutachter den Fisch begutachten und erklären ob der den jüdischen Ernährungsregeln entspricht. Das nennt dann dann glaube ich "Koscher". Die würden dann ein 20-seitiges Gutachten verlesen warum dieser Fisch koscher ist und nach welchen religiösen Ritualen man den Fisch schlachten müsste damit er Koscher bleibt. Dazu dann zu jedem Fisch ein 10-minütiger Film der die genaue koschere Schnittfürung beim Schlachten erklärt und wie genau du das Messer schärfen musst damit der Fisch koscher bleibt usw.usw..


----------



## Knispel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Unter Umständen findet Ihr im Angler - TV auch noch solche Scenen. Ich bin da noch nicht ganz durch ...

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/einer-fuer-alle-ruteundrolle-2010.html


----------



## Koghaheiner (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Erkennst Du den Unterschied zwischen einem lebenden Köderfisch und der Vernichtung eines ganzen Biotops ? Oder ist eine Ohrfeige gleichzusetzen mit dem Abwurf einer Atombombe ? |rolleyes



Ralf,

das war satirisch gemeint!


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Ralf,
> 
> das war satirisch gemeint!




Meins auch :q


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



> Unter Umständen findet Ihr im Angler
> - TV auch noch solche Scenen.
> Ich bin da noch nicht ganz durch ...



guckt hier eigentlich jemand noch fish for fun..?

also  bei dem verhalten der nasen 
was versorgung , behandlung der fische angeht,
geht mir die hutschnur hoch...

sorry für off topic, aber 
verstehe nicht , 
dass so eine sendung noch ausgestrahlt wird...

(von der artikulation der protagonisten mal ganz zu schwiegen)

greetz
lars


----------



## Koghaheiner (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



hans albers schrieb:


> guckt hier eigentlich jemand noch fish for fun..?
> 
> also  bei dem verhalten der nasen
> was versorgung , behandlung der fische angeht,
> ...



Na, das geht noch, ich hab schon schlimmeres gesehen, bei einigen Norwegen/Island DVDs könnte man den Ton auch locker über einen Porno der gleichgeschlechtlichen Liebe legen.. 

ACHTUNG JETZT FÜR DAS BOARDFERKELALARM FAHNDER TEAM!!

"Mann geil, was für ein dickes Ding"
"booaah, guck Dir mal die Luftmatratze an, voll die Schläuche " (Schwimmblase kommt raus wegen zu schnellem Hochkurbeln)

"Jaaaa, ooooaah, geil alta, was ein Brummer, komm hol ihn hoch, das Vieh"

"Los, nimm den Schwanz, ich kann nicht mehr, jaaaa, geil...."

"Noch so ein geiles Ding und und mir geht einer ab.."

äähm, hallo... die Frau eines Freundes von mir macht sich schon darüber lustig wenn wir uns eine Angel DVD angucken gehen.. 

|kopfkrat


----------



## erT (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

wieviel prozent der user hier legen wert auf catch&release?
ich wette jede menge dieser 'tierfreunde' fänden einen lebendigen köderfisch, angebunden, oder durch die lippe gehakt moralisch fürchterlich verwerflich...
...fangen aber aus lust und laune ein fisch nach dem anderen, drillen ihn eine halbe stunde aus - in der er gegen drei 2cm lange drillinge in seiner zunge anschwimmt - pulen 'vorsichtig' den haken aus dem maul und setzen ihn zurück. nicht verwerflich?


----------



## Tino (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



erT schrieb:


> wieviel prozent der user hier legen wert auf catch&release?
> ich wette jede menge dieser 'tierfreunde' fänden einen lebendigen köderfisch, angebunden, oder durch die lippe gehakt moralisch fürchterlich verwerflich...
> ...fangen aber aus lust und laune ein fisch nach dem anderen, drillen ihn eine halbe stunde aus - in der er gegen drei 2cm lange drillinge in seiner zunge anschwimmt - pulen 'vorsichtig' den haken aus dem maul und setzen ihn zurück. nicht verwerflich?



*Genau das ist Doppelmoral!!!*


----------



## Moe (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

@Hans
Du schreibst endlich mal wieder On Topic, nicht offtopic :q

Mir ist auch schon oft aufgefallen, das die vermeintlichen "Profis" ihre Fische zu lange außerhalb des Wassers halten, fürs Foto oder einfach nur zum bestaunen... 
Das sie damit für unsere "Freunde" (PETA etc.) ordentlich Munition bieten, scheinen sie dabei nicht zu bedenken.

Ich kann einfach nur hoffen,dass nicht alle Angler die Fische so behandeln wie die "Profis" auf den meisten DVDs#d


----------



## Ollek (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Tino schrieb:


> *Genau das ist Doppelmoral!!!*



 jep zum Beitrag von erT, kann man so sehen.

Aber was ist Doppelmoral bezogen auf Massentierhaltung und der eigenen Meinung gegenüber lebend Köfi?

Hier meint ein User es sei Doppelmoral den lebenköfi abzulehnen aber gleichzeitig Produkte aus Massentierhaltung zu konsumieren.

|kopfkrat Kann sein, kann aber auch eine Zwickmühle sein die man selber so nicht beeinflussen kann weswegen die eigene Meinung zum Lebendköfi noch lange keine Doppelmoral ist.

Soll heissen Produkte aus Massentierhaltung kann man nicht immer aus dem Wege gehen. Es steht auf den meisten Salamis nicht drauf ob aus Massentierhaltung oder nicht.
Die Anderen können aus Kostengründen nicht dort kaufen wo es entsprechende Produkte aus "Öko und Artgerechter Tierhaltung" gibt etc.

*Aber dennoch ist ein echter Bedarf an Nahrung gegeben.*

Im Gegensatz zum lebendköfi *wo man es selber in der Hand hat *zu entscheiden ob man ihn ablehnt oder befürwortet aus welchen Gründen auch immer.
Zumal es hierbei genügend *Alternativen* gibt.

Entweder ich lehne ihn aus eigener moralischer Sichtweise ab oder nicht, gleichzeitig eine Doppelmoral zu unterstellen denen die ihn ablehen weil diese anderweitig Dinge aus Massentierhaltung *aber aus einem Bedarf heraus* konsumieren *wobei man oft keinen Einfluss hat* halte ich für vermessen... 

Ich persönlich finde es auch nicht verwerflich ein schönes Rindersteak zu essen aus hoffentlich (weil richtig beeinflussen kann ichs nicht) Artgerechter Unterbringung aber gleichzeitig Stierkämpfe abzulehnen.

Genau wie ich Fisch lieber mit Haken im Maul selber fange (von mir aus auch wenns wehtut) aber gleichzeitig Fangmaschinen ablehne die die Ozeane leersaugen. (und das Binnenland mit mehr oder weniger Fragwürdigen "Frischfisch" versorgen :v)

Die Kapitäne sehen das sicherlich anders und bescheinigen dann eine Doppelmoral

Und ein Argument was mir bei Lebendköfi einfällt wäre "werft den Idioten kein Öl ins Feuer" Punkt um.

#dNene es kommt immer auf das "Wie & Warum" an bevor man jemanden sowas unterstellt.

Gruss


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



hans albers schrieb:


> guckt hier eigentlich jemand noch fish for fun..?



schön, dass das mal zur Sprache kommt!

ich hab die Sendung am Sonntagmorgen gesehen (Lachse & Saiblinge auf Island)

meine Fresse, was ist mir die Galle hochgekommen, wie der tolle Moderator den großen Lachs behandelt hat! zuerstmal aus dem Wasser gehievt und auf die Wiese geworfen, dann wie oft nochmal hochgenommen und befummelt und dann später, wie die Gruppe vollständig war, nochmal rumgezeigt. zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass das arme Tierchen mittlerweile mal versorgt (abgeschlagen) worden wäre, aber NEIN, der Arme hat immer noch gejappst

gut, auf Island wird´s mehr Lachse als hier geben, aber von Vorbild war mal gar nichts zu sehen. da hätte ich mir wirklich gewünscht, dass der Auweia gesagt hätte: "so, erlösen wir den Kerl mal von seinen Qualen"

Ausland (andere Gesetze) hin oder her, die Serie wird für Deutschland produziert, und dann kann man sich da auch (wenigstens in Ansätzen) nach richten 

FishUndGefummel? für mich jetzt gestorben!


----------



## Ingmarhunter (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Hallo,

wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt, habe ich letztens schon genau das gleiche wie hier diskutiert wird, hervorgehoben. Doch als ich geschrieben habe, dass mna den Fischen mit dem Gaff nicgt in den Bauch rammen muss, und den Fisch dann ( ohne abzuschlagen) verenden lässt, bekam ich nur die tolle Antwort: Der Gaff ist zum Landen der Fische da. Dann bekam ich auch noch die Antwort, C&R sei toll! Dann habe ich auch noch die Ausdrucksweise der Filme bemängelt, und bekam wieder nur Antworten wie: Guck dir die nicht mehr an. Aber wieso bekomme ich als neues Mitglied nur so s.....ß  Antworten, und Leute, die schon länger im Forum sind, so Antworten wie: Du hast natürlich recht! Dass würde ich gerne mal erklärt bekommen!

PS: Fast alles, was hier diskutiert wurde, habe ich auch angesprochen. Und als ich denen erklärt habe, dass wir es hier mit lebewesen zu tun haben, und dass diese nicht gequält werden müsssen, waren sie plötzlich alle still, und schrieben nicht mehr so tolle Kommentare.


----------



## angler4711 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Moin, Moin!


Also bei manchen DVD´s kann man nur den Kopf schutteln,
wie die Personen mit den Fischen umgehen.
Meine meinung ist das die verschiedenen DVD´s nur für Amatore gemacht sind.
Das beste ist immer noch selber ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln!
Zu Fish und Fun braucht man auch nicht mehr viel zu sagen,
wurde schon ausgiebig drüber disskotiert.
Ich kann nur soviel drüber sagen, dass ich das nicht mehr gucken werde!


----------



## chivas (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> äähm, hallo... die Frau eines Freundes von mir macht sich schon darüber lustig wenn wir uns eine Angel DVD angucken gehen..


 
 wenn das doch nur lustig wäre...




Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fast alles, was hier diskutiert wurde, habe ich auch angesprochen.



sei doch froh, dass überhaupt reagiert wird ^^, egal in welchem thread.





angler4711 schrieb:


> Meine meinung ist das die verschiedenen DVD´s nur für Amatore gemacht sind.
> Das beste ist immer noch selber ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln!



ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das nicht so gemeint hast, wie du es geschrieben hast ^^ - aber wer von uns ist KEIN "amator"? bist DU profi? ^^
und - ICH muß nicht selber herausfinden, wie lange ein fisch auf land überlebeben kann - da glaube ich einfach den leuten, die behaupten, dass fische ins wasser gehören 

@ollek - |good: (auch wenn das dem großteil der teilnehmer wieder ein stück boden ihrer "argumentation" entzieht xD)


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt, habe ich letztens schon genau das gleiche wie hier diskutiert wird, hervorgehoben. Doch als ich geschrieben habe, dass mna den Fischen mit dem Gaff nicgt in den Bauch rammen muss, und den Fisch dann ( ohne abzuschlagen) verenden lässt, bekam ich nur die tolle Antwort: Der Gaff ist zum Landen der Fische da. Dann bekam ich auch noch die Antwort, C&R sei toll! Dann habe ich auch noch die Ausdrucksweise der Filme bemängelt, und bekam wieder nur Antworten wie: Guck dir die nicht mehr an. Aber wieso bekomme ich als neues Mitglied nur so s.....ß  Antworten, und Leute, die schon länger im Forum sind, so Antworten wie: Du hast natürlich recht! Dass würde ich gerne mal erklärt bekommen!
> 
> PS: Fast alles, was hier diskutiert wurde, habe ich auch angesprochen. Und als ich denen erklärt habe, dass wir es hier mit lebewesen zu tun haben, und dass diese nicht gequält werden müsssen, waren sie plötzlich alle still, und schrieben nicht mehr so tolle Kommentare.



Es liegt eigentlich immer am Eröffnungsposting, ob ein Themenersteller ernst genommen wird oder nicht. Dabei kommt es nicht auf die Länge des Beitrages an, sondern auf Ausdruck und Inhalt. 
Wenn Du Deinen mit dem hier vergleichst, fallen Dir vielleicht Unterschiede auf. 
Es hat aber ganz bestimmt nix damit zu tun, wie lange jemand an Board ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ollek schrieb:


> jep zum Beitrag von erT, kann man so sehen.
> 
> 
> Das meine ich auch.
> ...



Zum letzten zitierten Satz.

Das impliziert, dass die " Idioten " ihre Argumente einer breiten Öffentlichkeit besser, resp. leichter verkaufen können. 
Ganz sicher nicht zuletzt dadurch, dass töten und schlachten immer abstrakter wird und man sich nicht mit unschönen Bildern belasten will. Da sind wir wieder bei der gesellschaftlichen Doppelmoral. 
Diese ist ein Faß ohne Boden und was heute der lebende Köfi ist, ist morgen das angeln allgemein. 
Darum ist es genau der falsche Weg, die oberflächlich unschönen Seiten mit dem Mantel des Schweigens zu bedecken. Denn dieser Weg führt unweigerlich ins gesellschaftliche Abseits.


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ingmarhunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie ihr vielleicht mitbekommen habt, habe ich letztens schon genau das gleiche wie hier diskutiert wird, hervorgehoben. Doch als ich geschrieben habe, dass mna den Fischen mit dem Gaff nicgt in den Bauch rammen muss, und den Fisch dann ( ohne abzuschlagen) verenden lässt, bekam ich nur die tolle Antwort: Der Gaff ist zum Landen der Fische da. Dann bekam ich auch noch die Antwort, C&R sei toll! Dann habe ich auch noch die Ausdrucksweise der Filme bemängelt, und bekam wieder nur Antworten wie: Guck dir die nicht mehr an. Aber wieso bekomme ich als neues Mitglied nur so s.....ß  Antworten, und Leute, die schon länger im Forum sind, so Antworten wie: Du hast natürlich recht! Dass würde ich gerne mal erklärt bekommen!
> 
> PS: Fast alles, was hier diskutiert wurde, habe ich auch angesprochen. Und als ich denen erklärt habe, dass wir es hier mit lebewesen zu tun haben, und dass diese nicht gequält werden müsssen, waren sie plötzlich alle still, und schrieben nicht mehr so tolle Kommentare.



Ingmar,

sorry, mir ist dein Posting völlig durchgegangen, sonst hätte ich da etwas zu geschrieben statt diesen Thread aufzumachen. Ich hatte am Abend vorher die besagt DVD gesehen und mußte einfach mal was dazu sagen, denn wenn alle die Schnauze halten wird sich das nie ändern. 

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## wallerangler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Es gibt auch Angelfilme wo extra darauf hingewiesen wird das man sich an die Gesetze halten soll . Bei Wels filmen wird eben oft in Italien gedreht und sich dort an die Gesetze gehalten . der Lebende Köderfisch ist in Italien erlaubt . 
ich Finde da gibt es sachen wo wir Angler uns viel mehr für einsetzen sollten zb. der Aal Schutz oder Gewässerverbauung . Um Jungangler , wenn man ihnen es vernünftig rüberbringt nehmen sie keinen Lebenden Köderfisch und halten sich an die besehenden Gesetze .
Als der Setzkescher erlaubt war hat sich auch keiner drüber aufgeregt , und bestimmt auch einige die hier schreiben an Preisfischen teilgenommen 

Wer immer noch sagt gegen Massentierhaltung kann man nix tun #d . Klar kann man wenn man will werdet einfach veganer :q

Natürlich ist nicht alles schön was in Filmen gezeigt wird aber ob ich das so Handhabe wie es manchmal gezeigt wird liegt immer noch an jeden selbst .

Es laufen ja auch nicht Hunderte Leute rum und machen Bombenanschläge weil es in einigen Ländern oft Passiert und in den Nachrichten kommt .


----------



## pfuitoifel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Sehr richtig wallerangler!!! Und mit den Angelvideos ist´s doch wie mit den meisten Dingen,es ist in erster Linie eine Geschmacksache.Und jedem,dem diese Heft-DVDs nicht nicht so zusagen kann ich nur raten,schreibt einen Leserbrief an die Redaktion.Wenn das viele machen,dann könnt ihr echt was bewegen,denn schließlich sollen die Zeitschriften ja verkauft werden.Sollte sich dann nichts in eurem Sinne ändern,dann boykottiert die Verlage,indem ihr auf den Kauf der Zeitschriften verzichtet.
Zu der Qualität der Filme kann ich selber leider wenig sagen,da ich es mit dem Angeln halte wie mit dem Sex;ich praktiziere es lieber als es mir anzusehen.Quasi "Mittendrin statt nur dabei".
Aber mit Verboten erreicht man da gar nix,außer YouTube zu füllen.


----------



## magic feeder (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei uns ist der lebende Köderfisch verboten, in vielen anderen Ländern ist er es nicht. Wer ist nun das Maß der Dinnge? Wir, oder die anderen?
> 
> Oder anders herum gefragt. Möchtest du dir von Stimmen aus dem Ausland verbieten lassen, Rind- und Schweinefleisch zu verzehren, nur weil es dort als heilig, oder unrein angesehen wird?
> 
> Ich mag dieses Bessermenschentum nicht, das laufend meint, anderen die eigene Sicht auf bestimmte Dinge abzusprechen und die nichts besseres zu tun haben, als nach ethischen Standards und Reglementierungen zu suchen. Diese Moralinsäure tötet jeden Geist!


 

besser könnte man es nicht ausdrücken#6


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zum letzten zitierten Satz.
> 
> Das impliziert, dass die " Idioten " ihre Argumente einer breiten Öffentlichkeit besser, resp. leichter verkaufen können.



Nicht ganz, das impliziert das die "idioten" (man möge mir den Ausdruck für die verzeihen die einem das Angeln verbieten möchten) auf Basis einer vielschichtigen Gesellschaft die wir nunmal  sind auch etwas zu sagen haben (bzw es auch einfach tun)
Nennt sich dann Demokratie.

Genau wie Angler in einer Demokratie ihren Standpunkt äussern und nach aussen zeigen das man doch respektvoll mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht.

Ob das Anwenden eines Lebendköfi nach heutiger Einschätzung und Wertung der vielschichtigen Gesamtgesellsschaft noch "respektvoller Umgang" ist sei dahingestellt.

Im Gegenzug haben Angler immernoch Argumente gegenüber diesen Leuten die das Angeln eben doch noch als gesamtgesellschaftlich akzeptabel darstellen und praktizieren.. 

Ob die oft radikalen Aktionen dieser Leute (ala Pe*a und Co) akzeptabel in der Gesellschaft ankommen ---respektive Lebendköfi----sei wiederum dahingestellt. |rolleyes Versteh ma wie ichs meine.

Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft mit vielschichtigen Meinungen die wir auch zulassen, es sei denn wir wählen Parteien oder Gruppen die das unterbinden wollen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ganz sicher nicht zuletzt dadurch, dass töten und schlachten immer abstrakter wird und man sich nicht mit unschönen Bildern belasten will. Da sind wir wieder bei der gesellschaftlichen Doppelmoral.



Das es eine gesellschaftliche Doppelmoral gibt ist keine Frage, aber oft resuliert sie aus der Zusammensetzung der Gesellschaft und sollte nicht pauschalisiert werden.

Beispiel : Massentierhaltung...Der moralische Lebendköfiablehner kann nix dafür das der Bauernverband weiterhin auf solche Tierhaltung besteht bzw. bestehen würde...rein aus Kostengründen.
Recht ist es ihm sicher nicht (dem Lebendköfiablehner)

Sollte man hier gleich die Doppelmoralkeule ansetzen? Sicher nicht....nochnichtmal dann wenn er weiterhin diese Produkte konsumiert



> Diese ist ein Faß ohne Boden und was heute der lebende Köfi ist, ist morgen das angeln allgemein.


Sehe ich gänzlich anders solange der Begriff Waidmännisch bei jedem ankommt...

inwieweit der Lebendköfi darunter fällt bei mittlerweile vielen Alternativen...

inwieweit das zurücksetzten von maßigen im Grunde genommen verwertbaren Zielfischen ausserhalb von Schonzeiten darunter fällt...

...das zuschütten von Seen mit Zentnerweise Futter
....das Fleischmachen und abknüppeln von allem was schwimmt
....das Unrat in der Natur hinterlassen

Es gibt Statuten, und diese sind unantastbar...diese Leute können es versuchen werden es aber nicht schaffen...wo wir verletzbar sind sind obige Sachen wobei ich die Liste noch länger fortführen könnte das weisst du sicher.

Das meine ich mit "Öl ins Feuer" 

Gruss


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Nabend,

Ich angel mir einen Fisch obwohl den als Nahrungsmittel zu überleben garnicht brauche.
Ich angle Fische aus reinem Spaß an der Freude.
Und deswegen werde ich mir weder ein Tierschutzschild um den Hals hängen und auch nicht die Moralkeule schwingen. Ich lüg mir doch nicht in die eigene Tasche. Denn wenn ich ein strikter Anhänger von Moral und Tierschutz wäre , würde ich die Angeln zu Haus und den Fisch in Ruhe lassen.
Aber zum Glück bin ich ja nur ein Angler......


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Denn wenn ich ein strikter Anhänger von Moral und Tierschutz wäre , würde ich die Angeln zu Haus und den Fisch in Ruhe lassen.



 Achwas sieh das mal locker, Moral und Tierschutz haben erstma nix mit nem leckeren selbstgefangenem Filet in der Pfanne zu tun...deswegen ist man moralisch noch lange nicht verwerflich.

Von mir aus (und ganz wichtig) noch nichtmal wenn man den aus reinem Spass fängt und wieder reinsetzt sogar mit nem Lebendköfi, aber andere sehen das unter umständen halt anders und wollen allen dann was erzählen wie verwerflich das Angeln doch ist.....|sagnixdann hätt ich evtl doch nen klizewinziges Problemchen 

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Ollek, dass Lebendköfi und Massentierhaltung zwei ganz unterschiedliche " Qualitäten " haben und daher nicht ( weder als Pro- noch Conntraargument )vergleichbar sind, darüber sind wir uns einig. 

Ich habe durchaus verstanden, was Du mit Öl in´s Feuer giessen meinst. Dennoch sehe ich das gänzlich anders, und zwar nicht nur auf den Köfi bezogen, sondern ganz allgemein für´s angeln.

Die große Masse Mensch hat keine Ahnung vom Angeln. Die Masse lauscht, so sie denn überhaupt zuhört, dem der am lautesten schreit. Sie applaudiert, wenn eigene Belange nicht tangiert werden, demjenigen der " in " ist, oder dessen Argumente zu widerlegen schwierig und lästig ist. Dabei spielt der Wahrheitsgehalt keine Rolle. Verbal pro Tierschutz zu sein, ist einfach, bequem, gesellschaftsfähig und sehr oft auch vollkommen richtig. Differenziert wird nicht. Wie auch, wenn man keinerlei Ahnung von der Materie hat. 
Ergo fragt man einen vom angeln völlig unbedarften Menschen ob er pro oder contra lebender Köderfisch ( Setzkescher, Wettfischen, C&R etc. ) ist, wird er zu 99,9 % nicht hinterfragen, sondern aus dem Bauch heraus dagegen sein. Er wird nicht nach Schmerzempfinden oder Leidensfähigkeit unterscheiden, sondern dieses als gegeben hinnehmen. 30 Sekunden später hat er das wieder vergessen. 
Macht ein Tierschutzverein eine geschickte öffentliche Umfrage ( z.B. vor einem Kaufhaus ) und fragt die Menschen ob sie es gut fänden wenn das Sportangeln ( Man beachte den feinen Richtungsweisenden Begriff " Sport " ) verboten würde, bekämen sie eine breite Mehrheit. 
Macht das Gleiche ein Angelverein, ebenso geschickt tendenziös, ob angeln eine vernünftige Sache ist, bekommt er ganz sicher nicht annähernd so viele Stimmen. 

Diese breite Masse richtet Ihre Fahnen nach dem Wind. Und wir Angler haben das in der Vergangenheit auch getan. Lebendköfi, Setzkescher, Wettfischen und sogar die Fischereiprüfung sind nichts anderes als Zugeständnisse an den Tierschutz mit denen wir uns gegenüber der breiten Masse in eine immer schwächere Position bringen. 

Richtig wäre, mit erhobenen Haupt und in aller Öffentlichkeit das Angeln als ein Grundrecht des Menschens zu verteidigen. Ein Recht an dem nichts schlimmes oder verwerfliches ist. Ein Tun, dessen Regeln und Gesetze von denen bestimmt werden, die sich damit auskennen und die es ausüben. Und das mit einem starken Selbstbewusstsein und nicht mit verschämten Zugeständnissen die einer Schuldanerkennung gleichzusetzen sind.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Hi Ollek,


> Achwas sieh das mal locker


Und wie locker ich das sehe , Denn sonst hätte mich mein Gewissen schon längst zerfressen. LooL

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. Als Angler stehen wir auf verdammt dünnen Eis. Sich dann noch Tierschutz und Moral auf die Schultern zulegen dürfte sehr gefährlich werden...


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ollek, dass Lebendköfi und Massentierhaltung zwei ganz unterschiedliche " Qualitäten " haben und daher nicht ( weder als Pro- noch Conntraargument )vergleichbar sind, darüber sind wir uns einig.
> 
> Weiss ich, es war nur auf einen pauschalisierenden User bezogen
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt die "dumme Demokratie" spielt nicht zuletzt auch ne Rolle... (ironie aus) 

Gruss


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Lieber Mod,

ich hab`s verbrochen, ich bitte Dich auch den Thread zu schließen. 

Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen das mir das exessive Zeigen der Fische und das Zeigen von von LeköFi sauer aufstößt. Der Stil bei einigen DVDs könnte sich auch mal vom Angelporno Niveau in Richtung Doku ändern, zumindest ein wenig, auch wenn sich nach Ansicht einiger hier dann das Video schlecht im Ausland verkaufen lässt, obwohl es mich wundert das die internationalen Serien a la Cyril Chauquet und wie sie alle heißen ein deutlich höheres Niveau haben, sowohl an Orten als auch an Kameraführung und Qualität der Moderatoren. Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich an der größeren Professionalisierung der Angelszene in USA/AUS/CAN/UK. 

Da steht kein Uli Beyer irgendwo am Rhein rum, der Wind pfeift im Mikro uznd wir werden in Oberlehrermanier informiert das man am besten so und nicht anders fischt, da ist kein Auwa mit seinem z.T. schleimigen Autoverkäufer/Schlagermoderator Charme, kein Matze Koch in Waldschratmanier an irgendeinem Tief in Ostfrieseland, das sind entweder dynamische Outdoortypen, durchtrainiert und braungebrannt oder aber gesetzte "gute Onkel" Typen die ihr Geld als Angelprofis auf den großen BlackBass Tunieren und mit eigenem Tackle oder sonst was ein Vermögen gemacht haben. Profis durch und durch halt.  Worte wiel "aaaaah, geil, etc" fallen da nicht. 

Ich gebe zu das auch diese Herren gerne mit dem Fisch in der Hand erstmal einen 2 min. Monolog halten, könnte man ja auch weglassen, deswegen würde sich das Video nicht weniger verkaufen. 

Ich meine was nicht gezeigt wird macht keinen heiß, bringt keinen auf dumme Gedanken und liefert keine Munition gegen die Angler. Fertig! Wie ich im Eingangspost schon schrieb: Muß man das zeigen?? Nicht: muß man das machen??

Hier gehts nicht um irgendwelche Moraldiskussionen, ich will das auch gar nicht alles wissen was ihr so am Wasser treibt, wer für Leköfi ist und wer meint das wenn man Leköfi ablehnt aber Rind oder Huhn aus Masthaltung isst trotzdem ein Schwein ist und mal bitte nicht die Moralkeule schwingen soll.

Wer hier dann als Gegenargument anführt das ja auch Würmer und Maden lebend angeködert werden warum dann auch keine Fische, mir (oder allen LeKöFi Kritikern) dann Doppelmoral vorwerfen dem kann ich entgegenhalten, hey, wenn ich als Angler Fische abschlagen darf, warum dann nicht auch Dich? Grenzen, wo sind die zu ziehn, man kann jedem eine Doppelmoral vorwerfen, man muss nur die Grenzen soweit verschieben bis es passt.

Ein Leben nehmen ist ein Leben nehmen, da beisst die Maus keinen Faden ab! Mir fällt es leichter einen Wurm aufzuziehen als einen Fisch abzuschlagen, bei Makrelen z.b. fühlt man ganz gut das Herz schlagen wenn man die in der Hand hält, für mich ein komisches Gefühl, geb ich zu, bin vielleicht ein Weichei. 

Aber all das führt weg von meinem Posting. Wir sind Angler, Töten gehört dazu aber auch Respekt, und wenn man den schon nicht hat muß man das nicht auch noch beweiskräftig auf Video festhalten...

So, gut jetzt

Kogha


----------



## zander-ralf (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Moin Leute,

sind hier wirklich manche der Meinung, dass alles was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, erlaubt ist?
Sicherlich stehen wir kurz vor'm absoluten Verlust von Werten und Normen. Das zieht sich aber durch sämtliche Kreise (nicht nur beim Angeln!) Ich würde auch behaupten, dass es in jedem Land massenhaft Gesetze und Verordnungen für den Otto-Normal-Bürger gibt die unglaublich dämlich, oberbürokratisch oder für Uneingeweihte religiös unverständlich sind; aber vielleicht sollte man sich zu Herzen nehmen: der Moralapostel ist des Individualistens nerviger Feind. Der Individualist muss nur vor sich selbst gerade stehen. 
Wir, hier in Deutschland sollten sowieso erstmal das M..l halten. In vielen anderen Ländern gibt es z.B. schon das Aalfangverbot, bei uns werden noch die armdicken "Schlangen" in die Kamera gehalten. *Es ist ja auch nicht verboten!!!  *


----------



## patrik41 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Habe zwar nicht alles von dem ganzen hier gelesen, will aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu tun.
Gehe jetzt gute 33Jahre zum Fischen und finde übertrieben 
wie man hier über den Lebendköderfisch redet .
Was ist denn mit den ganzen Karpfenanglern die fast jeden See mit Boilies zukippen ,
Fische fotografieren und natürlich schonend zurücksetzen.
Schon vergessen wofür man zum Angeln (Fischen)geht ?
Oder die guten Spinnfischer, klar werden die Fische schonend behandelt aber wie würdet ihr euch fühlen wenn mann so 2bis 3mal im Jahr am Blinker,Wobbler,und so weiter hängt.
Da hat der Fisch keine Schmerzen???????
Natürlich nicht weil die Angelindustrie ja Leben muss!!!
So Senf genug, habt ihr noch ein wenig mehr zu diskutieren.
Gott zum Grusse


----------



## olafson (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

das problem ist ganz einfach. 

MORAL IST NICHT GLEICH MORAL. 

und deine moral ist nicht meine . was dich abtörnt oder aufregt, lässt mich KALT. denn es hat mit mehr als nur angler sein oder nicht sein zu tun.

es sind ganz andere dinge, die mich aufregen, dich aber nicht jucken. was soll ich denn nun machen? 
also lasse dich auch in ruhe, missioniere dich nicht.

ich kann dich verstehen, das solche videos dir sauer aufstossen, heißt aber nicht, das es mir genuso geht. so, und wenn du schon son tread aufmachst muss du mit solchen postings und reaktionen rechnen und sie auch akzeptieren. denn ich bin 36 und du kannst mich nicht einfach umpolen.

regt euch auf leute, ihr könnt nichts ändern#d

DU und DICH war auf keinen persönlich bezogen.


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

......


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Lieber Mod,
> 
> ich hab`s verbrochen, ich bitte Dich auch den Thread zu schließen.
> 
> ...



Weißt Du was mich persönlich an Deiner Meinung ein wenig stört ?

Du wetterst gegen die Deiner Meinung nach unwaidmännische Behandlung gefangener Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden. Du wetterst dagegen, dass das angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch gezeigt wird, weil in Deutschland verboten.

Du realisierst aber nicht, dass das bewusste und absichtliche C&R - heißt das angeln von Fischen mit der *von vornherein klaren Absicht*, jeden gefangenen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen - ganz klar gegen das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. 

Du lobst ausländische Moderatoren, die sich in Black bass Turnieren profiliert haben, ohne zu bedenken dass *diese* Art von Wettfischen ebenso in Deutschland verboten ist. 

Du kritisierst das ausführliche zeigen von Fischen vor der Kamera, obwohl grade das auch in ausländischen Produktionen ( schon mal Rex Hunt, eine der erfolgreichsten Angelsendungen, gesehen ? ) nicht weniger präsent ist. 

Du weichst der tatsächlichen Doppelmoralfrage, nämlich gegen den lebenden Köderfisch sein, gleichzeitig aber C&R praktizieren, beharrlich aus. 

Du vergisst, dass eine der für mich besten und sicher auch Deinen Vorstellungen besser entsprechenden deutschen Angelsendungen, nämlich Planet angeln, nicht mehr existiert. Sicher nicht, weil sie zu erfolgreich war. 

Das finde ich ein wenig befremdlich, ohne Dir damit zu nahe treten zu wollen. 

Eine völlig Gesetzeskonforme Angelserie besteht darin, dass Fische zum Verzehr gefangen und abgeschlagen werden und nur untermaßige und irrtümliche Fänge zurückgesetzt werden. 
Das Geschrei im Deutschen Anglerwald möchte ich hören. 

Was Bild- und Tonqualität, sowie die Auswahl mancher Moderatoren angeht, da gebe ich Dir allerdings Recht. Jedoch hat das nichts mit Tierschutz oder Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass angeln in vielen anderen Ländern einen wesentlich höheren Stellenwert hat, mehr Publikum anzieht und sich insgeamt besser verkauft. Das erhöht logischerweise auch das Budget der Filmemacher.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Ralf,

absolut dakor #6


----------



## Ollek (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. Als Angler stehen wir auf verdammt dünnen Eis.



Um mal Stromberg zu zitieren, "Das seh ich nicht" #d

Erklär mir warum  wir Angler auf dünnem Eis stehen solange wir das beherzigen was in den Statuten steht???? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

|stolz:Ich stehe nicht auf dünnem Eis, ich bin Angler und halte mich an die Regeln die die Verbände im Einklang mit demTierSchG erstellt haben.

Unabhängig ob einige sich in ihrer Freiheit beschnitten fühlen oder es als Bückling vor den Schützern sehen.

Ich fange keine vom Prinziep verwertbaren Fische nur zum Spass um sie dann wieder frei zu lassen...

Ich fange keine Fische zum Fleischmachen egal wie gross oder klein sie sind um meine Truhe randvoll zu füllen...

Ich bin Angler und fange dann meinen Fisch wenn ich ihn brauche,(verwerte) anderweitig lass ich ihn in Ruhe...Denn ich kann filetieren und bin in meinen Augen ein sehr guter Koch, ein ranziges Schattendasein mit allerlei Gefrierbrand ( wie so oft zu beobachten)fristet bei mir kein Fisch in der Kühltruhe...

|evil:Und keiner dieser Ökopenner wird und kann mir dieses Ankreiden bzw. lass ich mir dieses ankreiden.

|rolleyesPS. Wenn sich einer am "Ökopenner" echauffiert das Pe*a Spendenkonto darf gern gefüllt werden.

An die Pe*a...bei PN an mich gibts gern die Adresse zum Verklagen


Gruss |pftroest:


----------



## Koghaheiner (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weißt Du was mich persönlich an Deiner Meinung ein wenig stört ? Nein, noch nicht..
> 
> Du wetterst gegen die Deiner Meinung nach unwaidmännische Behandlung gefangener Fische, die zurückgesetzt werden. Du wetterst dagegen, dass das angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch gezeigt wird, weil in Deutschland verboten.
> Ja, das fördert nicht grade das Ansehen der Angler in der breiten Masse der Bevölkerung. Stell dir mal vor das die "Wild und Hund" oder die "Jäger" DVDs beilegt in denen Wildenten mit lebenden Köderenten angelockt werden um dann mit Schrot vom Teich geblasen zu werden (ist in einigen Ländern nicht verboten..) Die machen es nicht und wissen warum!
> ...



Okay, das war mein letztes Statement zu diesem Thema im Forum, falls noch Fragen sind, gerne per PN!


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

......


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



gründler schrieb:


> Und ja fast jeder Jäger läßt sich auch auf gute Abschüsse stolz zeigen.Warum gibt es Jagdreisen mit zb.50 Stück Abschuss für eine Person???Ja richtig gelesen 1 Jäger ballert 50-.....Reh Sauen......gegen Geld ab,oder nen Elefanten Büffel.....nur so aus Spaß und aus Stolz.Weil das Angebot dafür da ist und auch täglich genutzt wird.
> Man Man wo leben hier manche eigentlich,in einer Traum knutsch mich tot Tierwelt.



:m Ey Gründel alter Sünder freut mich das du dennoch dabei bist da du einer der wenigen bist die wirklich zu den stehen was sie sagen.

Aber mal zu den obigen, vor Jahren hab ich mal nen Bericht von diesen Jagdreisen  (wobei ich sicherlich nicht alle über einen Kamm schere) gesehn wo man Tigergerbabys an einem Zaun gesetzt hat und den Mutterinstinkt einer Tigerin ausgenutzt hat um diese an den Zaun zu locken.

Das Ergebnis war (entschuldigt den Ausdruck) das so ein mieses ********och (das sag ich dann doch lieber nicht) den Tiger erschossen hat.

Ob das Angebot durch den MArkt an vom Prinziep vom Aussterben bedrohter Arten gedeckt ist weiss ich nicht..glaubs auch nicht.

Und um das mal eins zu eins umzulegen (aber nix zu unterstellen), in Afrika und Russland wird mit den Abschusszahlen *bisweilen* sehr grosszügig umgegangen (ich drück ein Auge zu) um gutbetuchten dann doch noch den einen oder anderen Abschuss zu ermöglichen.

Wenns der Markt tatächlich hergeben würde wäre ja alles ok, aber er tuts sehr oft nicht...und wiederum "Öl im Feuer"
Man gut das in Deutschland dann doch alles so "übereguliert" ist

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Ich finde direkte Vergleiche mit warmblütigen Tieren sind nicht gerechtfertigt, da diese ganz klar Schmerz und Leid empfinden können. Das dabei andere, strengere Maßstäbe gelten ( sollen ) dürfte jedem von uns klar sein.


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finde direkte Vergleiche mit warmblütigen Tieren sind nicht gerechtfertigt, da diese ganz klar Schmerz und Leid empfinden können. Das dabei andere, strengere Maßstäbe gelten ( sollen ) dürfte jedem von uns klar sein.



hoffen wirs #h


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Menschend das Tierschutzgesetz rezitieren, während in der Bude verhaltensgestörte Hunde und Katzen rumkrauchen




 Sry Ralle den konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen beim betrachten deines Avatars....aber meins war damals auch nich besser


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Grins. Das Foto hat nicht der Hund gebastelt. :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Iss das ein _Canis lupus familiaris einaugsehnix kläffitäng blutsaugis fiffipus ?|kopfkrat



|wavey:|wavey:





_


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

dat is doch ´ne Katze! :g





_duckunwech_


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> dat is doch ´ne Katze! :g
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Watt ???*

Jürgen, das Du Deine Rache für eine meiner Bemerkungen in einem anderen Thread auf dem Rücken eines armen, sehbehinderten Geschöpfes mit unglaublich leidensbehafteter Jugend auslebst.....................




















hätte ich genauso gemacht.:q

Ich bitte das kleine off topic zu entschuldigen. Ollek ist Schuld.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

@Ralf:



​so, genug geOffTopict, back to Tagesordnung


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

moin

jetzt muß ich was sagen:

wenn schon einige hier immer moralaposteln und doppelmoral  schreien => dann schaut wer wirklich die moralaposteln sind:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2782466&postcount=55


----------



## welsstipper (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

moin um nochmal auf eure toten köfis zurück zukommen, gibt es eine gesetzes schrift wo drin steht das das das fischen mit lebenden köfis verboten ist ?

meines wissens nach sind das regeln die der vdsf etc selber gemacht haben und somit bei unseren angelverein einzugehalten habenweil sie diesen vereinen angehören, 

ich weiß von privaten angelteichen bei uns das, das fischen dort ach mit lebenden köfis erlaubt ist. 

klar sicher ist es was moralisches, aber würde mich mal interessieren ob es wirklich ein gesetzt ist oder eine grundlage die der vdsf etc. festgelegt hat /haben. 

schlimmer finde ich leute die fotos von ihren fängen machen und die fische nach ner halben stunde wieder ins wasser setzten. 

ich fotografiere generel nur fische die ich auch waidgerecht getötet habe, 

ich entnehme auch keine fische die ich nich binnen kurzer zeit verwerten kann, sprich 25 aale im jahr sammeln nur damit sich das räuchern lohnt. klar kann man das machen, aber wen der fisch erst ein halbes jahr in der tiefkühlanlage war schmeckt er mir persönlich nicht mehr. 

das sollte man als gesetz machen fotografieren von lebenden fischen verboten !!! hältern von lebenfischen ist schon verboten, aber warum darf man einen waller karpfen etc. in säcken hältern ??? ich sehe da keinen unterschied zwischen köfis im eimer oder karpfen im sack. 

schließlich werden köfis auch im fachgeschäft verkauft (gehältert im aquarium) und werden dan in ne tüte oder eimer verpackt verkauft LEBEND !!! sehe ich hier bei uns andauernd in den läden. 

vielleicht weiß ja jemand was ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



welsstipper schrieb:


> moin um nochmal auf eure toten köfis zurück zukommen, gibt es eine gesetzes schrift wo drin steht das das das fischen mit lebenden köfis verboten ist ?



Das steht in allen Landesfischereigesetzen der Bundesländer. Es ist somit ganz klar verboten.

Weiter kann das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundegesetz greifen, weil es sich bei Fischen zufällig um Wirbeltiere handelt. Eine " Erlaubnis " auch an einem privaten Gewässer, wo das Landesfischereirecht nicht greift, kann nach dem Tierschutzgesetz geahndet werden.

Edit:

Ebenso können die übrigen Dinge an denen Du Anstoß nimmst nach dem Tierschutzgesetz verfolgt werden. Dazu bedarf es einer Anzeige. Ob diese Anzeige dann verfolgt oder eingestellt wird, oder ob es bei einem Verfahren zu einer Verurteilung kommt, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab.


----------



## Joachim_P_R (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

_*@ Ralle 24,
genauso ist das.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim
*_


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



welsstipper schrieb:


> schließlich werden köfis auch im fachgeschäft verkauft (gehältert im aquarium) und werden dan in ne tüte oder eimer verpackt verkauft LEBEND !!! sehe ich hier bei uns andauernd in den läden.
> 
> vielleicht weiß ja jemand was ?



Ich glaube da verwechselst du was, *Köfis* werden nicht lebend in Geschäften verkauft. |rolleyes Auch wenn es potenzielle "Köfis" wären.

(Auch tote Lauben in Konservierungslösung werden von vielen Teichbetreibern verboten)

Köfis (egal ob lebend oder tot) sollten aus den Gewässern kommen wo sie auch zum Einsatz kommen...zumindest steht (stand) es so bei uns. (Seuchenschutz)

Ein "Köfi" aus der Zoohandlung kann unter Umständen allerlei Krankheiten einschleppen.

Gruss


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

ollek

wo ist "bei euch"?


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> ollek
> 
> wo ist "bei euch"?



Sachsenanhalt,

#cAber ehrlich gesagt find ichs auch grad nicht, kann mich aber noch an eine ältere Gewässerordung erinnern wo das so drinnstand.

Genau wie man mal jemanden verknackt hat der Köfis aus fremden Gewässern in einem anderen See benutzt hat.

Es kann sich aber auch nur um eine örtliche Regelung gehandelt haben.

Aber soweit ich weiss dürfen z.B. Fische aus Zooläden nicht als Köfi verwendet werden. |kopfkrat

Gruss


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

.......


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

@ Gründler

erstmal |good:

Das sind in der Tat wichtige Sachen die du ansprichst gehe ich zum Teil voll mit.
Aber was mir schon seit längerer Zeit auf die Nüsse geht ist z.B. der Streit zwischen DAV und VDSF zumindest vormals wo es nun heisst "wir kämpfen für euch" 



gründler schrieb:


> J,der DAV und VDSF begehen gerade einen neuen weg,wo auch ich auf Landesebene mehr oder weniger mit drin hänge,warum kämpfen wir für euch Warum wohl??
> Damit solche themen wie C&R Tot Leid........unsere Landesverbänden......neue Steine in weg legen????



Darum schrieb ich auch Ralle wir Angler sollten auch mal bei uns selbst stehenbleiben und Probleme suchen und nicht immer nur weiterschieben...

Denn aus dem Gezeter von diesen Verbänden sind auch gewaltige Nachteile für alle hervorgegangen. (wie du auch aufgezählt hast)
Die Annährung der beiden Verbände mitllerweile begrüsse ich daher wärend sie sich vorher stets den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben haben. |krach:

Nun wo viele Messen bereits gesungen sind werden die Herrschaften auch mal wach|bigeyes aber es hätte schon viel früher stattfinden sollen.

Aber da brauch man nicht so zu tun (keine Unterstellung an dich) als wäre der kleine Mann (Angler) der brav seine Beiträge zahlt und lebendköfi und Setzkescher usw. aus ihm sicher wichtigen Gründen ablehnt der Böse der für alles verantwortlich ist.

Ist meine Meinung und ein wirkliches Problem in Angeldeutschland.
Bleibt zu hoffen das sich auch mal was rührt. und auch darum schrieb ich, die Mehrheit der Leute hat noch viel weniger Ahnung von der Jagd aber dort funktioniert es dennoch besser wie du selbst sagst, also sind die alles verbietenden Schützer dort doch noch nicht soweit da vielmehr an einem Strang gezogen wird.

Und es unterstreicht wiedrum das was ich sage "Angler gönnen sich untereinander nix mehr" weshalb es zu solchen Problemen und gefundenen Fressen für die anderen kommt.

Gruss


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

........


----------



## Piet81 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

So ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die 11 Seiten dieses Themas durchzu lesen. 
Dabei fand ich es echt erschreckend, wie zum einem unter Anglern miteinander umgegangen wurde, aber auch wie mit den angsprochenen Thematiken rumgesprungen wird.

Vielleicht bin ich da etwas zu naiv, aber ich würde gerne mal meine Sicht der Dinge hier zum besten geben.

Angeln ist ein Hobby und für viele auch ein Sport. Es geht also auch darum, das etwas Spaß macht und Gemeinschaft fördert.

Wenn ich angeln gehe, gibt es zwei Ansätze für mich: Angeln zwecks eigener Verwertung der Fische oder C+R. 
Wenn der Fisch verwertet werden soll ist erabzuschlagen und zu töten; bei C+R wird er von mir aus schonend vermessen und gewogen und kommt dann schnellstmöglich wieder ins Wasser.

"Stundenlanges" hin- und herreichen bei anschließenden Release geht gar nicht und ist nicht Artgerecht.

Zum Thema Setzkescher etc. Ich halte davon nicht wirklich was ... - warum kann ich meine KöFi nicht auch gleich töten, zumal in DE eh nur tote Köfi erlaubt sind. Das das im Ausland etwas anderes ist, ist mir an dieser Stelle egal - ich lebe nunmal hier und angel in der regel auch hier - also habe ich mich auch an das deutsche Recht zu halten.
Wenn dann hier die Regelungen in anderen Ländern für DE zur Norm erklärt werden sollen , halte ich das für etwas vermessen.
Davon mal ab, dass ich lebenden Köfi eh ablehne - aber das ist meine persönliche Ansicht.

Ein letztes zu dieser Jagd und Geld Debatte - solange eine Leistung für Geld bekommbar ist, wird es auch Menschen geben, die bereit sind für so etwas Geld auszugeben. Das scheint in uns Menschen drinzustecken. Ob das gut und moralisch richtig ist sein mal dahin gestellt.

Soweit mal meine Gedanken dazu

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



gründler schrieb:


> Nochmal ich kann nicht verstehen wie jemand Angeln geht,und gleichzeitig sagt der fisch tut ihm Leid und das arme ding,warum legt er dann Haken aus,er weiß doch vorher es tut ihm Leid,das past nicht das geht nicht.........



|bigeyesUneingeschränkt Recht, ich frage mich bei Sätzen wie "Der Karpfen schaut so drollig und Treu den könnt ich nie abschlagen" haargenau das gleiche. |rolleyes (aber jeder wie er mag)



gründler schrieb:


> .Es gibt ja mittlerweile etliche möglichkeiten die schonender sind als Angeln.



Um an *frischen* Fisch *im Binnenland* zu kommen eher schwierig
glaub mir als "Sterne" Hobbykoch kann ich davon ein Lied trällern.
Und ob gekaufter Fisch tatsächlich schonender für den Fisch und die Bestände allgemein sind ist ebenso fraglich.

Ne ich fang lieber selber #d



gründler schrieb:


> Aber ne sie gehen Angeln und sprechen dem gegner volle gefühle zu wie bei Mensch Kuh Schwein.....Das ist Heucheln und Doppelmoral ohne Reue,



Das ist erstmal überhaupt kein Heucheln und Doppelmoral Selbst wenn man dem Fisch Leid und Schmerz zugesteht.
(unabhängig ob er es fühlt oder nicht, die Meinungen gehen da auseinander)

|bigeyes|bigeyesDann müssten Jäger ja abgrundtief moralisch verwerflich sein, wir beide wissen sie sind es nicht 
Denn dem Warmblüter kann man sicherlich zumindest den Schmerz nicht absprechen.

Es kommt drauf an wie der Einzelne damit umgeht der Fischen Schmerz und Leid zuschreibt

Es wird erst zur Heuchelei wenn ihnen zwar Leid und Schmerz zugestanden wird aber so verfahren wird wie oben geschildert. 

Stichwort  "der treue Blick & Küsschen," "stundenlanges Hältern fürs Foto etc. (nix dagegen wenn alles schnell geht)

Persönlich bin ich der Meinung dem Fisch macht es gewiss keinen Spass gefangen zu werden. Genau wie das Karnickel die Luftsprünge nicht vor Freude macht.

;+Ist das geheuchelt und doppelmoral?? Erstmal nicht denk ich.
Genau wie dem Jäger auf Warmblüter das im Vorfeld sowiso klar ist. 
Und  auch hier kann ich keine Heuchelei und Dopplemoral erkennen.

Solange man sich dessen bewusst ist (auch wenns bei Fischen nicht bewiesen ist) und man es zumindest für sich selbst so ausmacht den Fischen das angedachte Leid & Schmerz so Kurz wie möglich macht...dann kann man L&S zugestehen ohne zu Heucheln...

Jäger machen es genauso

In dem Sinne #h

PS ganz wichtig für C&R gibts bessere Threads  sollte auch keine Anspielung sein..aber es is Winter


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Piet81 schrieb:


> "Stundenlanges" hin- und herreichen bei anschließenden Release geht gar nicht und ist nicht Artgerecht.



Abschlagen ist aber auch nicht Artgerecht, denn die Fische sterben da dran.

Was Du meinst ist sicher Tierschutzgerecht. Das ist aber zumindest umstritten, da es mehr als unsicher ist, dass Fische Schmerz oder Leid empfinden können. 

Lediglich die Frage der persönlichen Empfindung ist ganz klar definiert und gehört respektiert. 

Die Frage aber ist, ob das persönliche Enpfinden ein Maß für die Verhaltensweise der Allgemeinheit sein kann und darf, und wenn, wessen Empfinden maßgebend ist.


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was Du meinst ist sicher Tierschutzgerecht. Das ist aber zumindest umstritten, da es mehr als unsicher ist, dass Fische Schmerz oder Leid empfinden können.



Naja gut bezogen aber auf Piets post, 


> Zitat von *Piet81*
> 
> 
> _"Stundenlanges" hin- und herreichen bei anschließenden Release geht gar nicht und ist nicht Artgerecht._


ist das "stundenlange" hin und herreichen des Fisches für den Fisch sicher nicht gesundheitsförderlich unabhängig ob der nun L&S fühlt oder nicht.
Insofern sollte das Tierschutzgerechte zumindest bei der Aussage nicht umstritten sein.

Was ich aber auch nicht als Maß aller Dinge werten würde. nix für Ungut
|wavey:


----------



## Piet81 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

@ralle Gebe dir recht - meine Meinung ist nicht der Weisheit letzter schluß. 

Ich denke nur, das jedes Geschöpf so wenig leiden sollte wie möglich - und an dieser Stelle bin ich vielleicht ein wenig subjektiv.

Wer das maß und den Maßstab festlegt ist dabei schon eher eine ethische Frage. 
Ich halte es da mit Kant:  - In eigenen Worten -  Verhalte dich so, dass dein eigenes Verhalten jederzeit eine allgemeinverbindliche Maxime sein kann.

Darüber, was Maßstab ist, darf also gerne auch mal diskutiert werden.   

Und das bereits angestrochenen "stundenlange" hin und herreichen geht für mich persönlich nicht. da ich es nicht als Artgerecht empfinde. Wenn jemand damit kein Problem hat, ist das seine Sache.

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Hi,
wenn euch die Handhabung in solch einem Angelvideo nicht passt dann kauft die DVD nicht , denn nur so werden die Macher sich Gedanken machen.
Ich finde es zum Teil unmöglich wie in diversen Angelsendungen mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird.
Wenn ich mir solch eine DVD kaufen würde dann wollte ich schöne Gewässer sehen wollen , mit welchem Gerät geangelt wird und einen spannenden Drill .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

Hi,

jo das mit de Karpfen Fotografiererei is mir letztens in ner carphearttv Sendung auch übelst aufgestoßen....erst muss er den Fisch weil er doch gut fett war 5-6 mal anpfoten bis er Ihn endlich richtig hat und hochheben kann dann legt er den Fisch wieder in die Abhackmatte redet ne Minute und sagt so jetzt muss er erstmal seine Wathose anziehen damit er den Fisch wieder in sein "Element" entlassen kann.......ich denk um die Hose anzuziehen hat er bestimmt 2 Minuten gebraucht dann lief er oberst gemütlich mit dem Fisch ins Wasser und musst Ihn natürlich übelst betatschen und küssen...das ganze Prozedre ging ca 7 Minuten bis der Fisch endlich mal wieder Wasser zwischen die Kiemen bekam......da ist die Zeit fürs Wathose anziehen noch nicht miteingerechnet.

Find ich ne absolute Mega Sauerei die armen Fische solange außer Wasser zulassen....das ist ja der Hyper Stress für die Fische....

Bevor wir den Fisch zu Gesicht bekamen meinte er noch er hat da noch nen Fisch für uns aufgehoben(looooooool) den er Heutemorgen gefangen hat(mega looooooool) und uns unbedingt zeigen muss....ich will nicht wissen wielange der schon in der Abhackmatte drin lag(auch wenn immerwider mal Wasser drübert geschüttet wird),so gut wie die Sendung auch ist aber das ist echt ne Mega Sauerei!!!


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

......


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Piet81 schrieb:


> @ralle Gebe dir recht - meine Meinung ist nicht der Weisheit letzter schluß.
> 
> Ich denke nur, das jedes Geschöpf so wenig leiden sollte wie möglich - und an dieser Stelle bin ich vielleicht ein wenig subjektiv.
> 
> ...



Das nenne ich eine ordentliche, gefestigte, sachliche und zu respektierende Meinung. Weder belehrend noch missionierend.


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



gründler schrieb:


> I
> @ Ollek Du weißt schon was gemeint ist.Nicht immer die Goldwaage nehmen,jeder drückt sich bißchen anders aus aber meinen fast das gleiche.



weis jetzt nicht was du meinst, denke eher nicht die Goldwaage benutzt zu haben...

Aber dennoch schön das de wieder an Bord bist #h

Gruss


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



Ollek schrieb:


> Aber dennoch schön das de wieder an Bord bist #h



Da schließe ich mich gleich mal an.


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

.........


----------



## Ollek (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*



gründler schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig jeder wie er mag,aber mal aufhören das eigene Hobby mit Steinen zu bewerfen wäre schön.
> 
> 
> 
> lg



|bigeyes Würd ich nie machen Grundel Nie!!!!!


----------



## gründler (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Da stößt mir was sauer auf beim Angel DVD gucken..*

.......


----------

